# EL POSTRE: Un catalán al borde de sufrir una lipotimia al escuchar en un tren turístico las explicaciones en castellano y de fondo...flamenco!!!



## Vanatico (10 Ago 2022)

No queria taza,pues taza y media!



“*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“


----------



## escudero (10 Ago 2022)

pues decir que su hija no entiende español, deberia ser motivo para que asuntos sociales le quiten la custodia.

Poco favor le esta haciendo a la pobre niña.


----------



## Señor Manolo (10 Ago 2022)

El hijo de SU mujer lo que tiene que aprender es la parla mora si piensa quedarse en la Suissa der Mediterráneo.


----------



## Suave (10 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser muy desgraciado para dejar que tu hijo crezca sin saber español, una herramienta imprescindible en la vida diaria en este país y una ventana cultural importantIsima para cualquier persona. Lo digo siendo catalanoparlante y defensor del derecho de usar el catalán a quien le plazca. Pero esto es otra cosa, ridícula y absurda a partes iguales.


----------



## Ordel (10 Ago 2022)

Deberían primero quitarle el niño y luego meterle un palo por el culo


----------



## Luck (10 Ago 2022)

de fora vindran i de casa ens treuran.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Ago 2022)

¿Pero qué quieren que expliquen en una jerga de viejos, paletos, cagalanazis y retardeds?


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pues decir que su hija no entiende español, deberia ser motivo para que asuntos sociales le quiten la custodia.
> 
> Poco favor le esta haciendo a la pobre niña.



Es niño, no lo transiciones que bastante tiene la criatura con lo que tiene.


----------



## noseyo (10 Ago 2022)

Al niño lo coseran a ostias los moros , la hija de puta esa tendría que pedir la custodia , esta gente luego si quiere inmigrantes ilegales


----------



## #SrLobo (10 Ago 2022)

pobre hijo, menudo futuro le espera por darle una educación de mierda a base de ideología

así nos va


----------



## Derroition Man (10 Ago 2022)

El aspañol es imparapla y por mucho que el propio estado lo sabotee en Cataluña, se impone por su propio peso.


----------



## kdjdw (10 Ago 2022)

El único culpable de que ese tarado exista y se haya atrevido a escribir esa basura y a dejar a su hijo sin español es el PPSOE.


----------



## Vanatico (10 Ago 2022)

Critica la musica de Paco de Lucia pero bien que la identifica.


----------



## Escalable (10 Ago 2022)

Y en Besalú, nada más y nada menos.

Sublime!!!!


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)

esta perdiendo el norte esta gente, hasta los inmis saben español

el catalan va camino de lengua muerta

decian que no vengan latinos a cataluña, mejor musulmanes que no saben español, y tu crees que los musulmanes son tan idiotas


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2022)

Servicios sociales debería quitarle la custodia de sus hijos


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ago 2022)

Que Borgoña!!


----------



## MrDanger (10 Ago 2022)

Cada vez me dan más asco estos retrasados.

Más vale que el niño aprenda árabe y español, el catalán dentro de unos años le va a servir de poco.


----------



## nomecreoná (10 Ago 2022)

Su hijo no entiende español dice el idiota ............................. a tu hijo le esperan años de oscurantismo e indigencia mental gracias al lumbreras de su padre ..........................


----------



## Sergey Vodka (10 Ago 2022)

El conductor del tren será burbujo, seguro


----------



## Luck (10 Ago 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> El aspañol es imparapla y por mucho que el propio estado lo sabotee en Cataluña, se impone por su propio peso.



es imparapla mientras sigan importando sudacas y inmis a mansalva y pagando el sueldo de los ocupantes, cuando eso se acabe los 50 años de castellano seran solamente una mancha en la historia milenaria del català.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (10 Ago 2022)

Tiene que ser un troll de Twitter de esos porque es difícil ser más subnormal.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (10 Ago 2022)

Pero no os dais cuenta de que es un pobre imbécil? El batiburrillo que tiene montado en su perfil de Twitter es simplemente acojonante.

El catalan de clase media baja o currela de pueblo se esta agarrando de forma cada vez mas radical al rollito "andapandansia" para que no lo mezclen con la txarnegada del cinturón rojo y poder sacar un poco de pecho cuando se mueve por la Comunidad Autónoma.

Si su hijo no entiende castellano, eso es una familia de muertos de hambre o catetazos de caserío de lugar remoto.

Esto cada vez me recuerda mas a los vascos haciéndose protestantes en EEUU para no mezclarse y ser confundidos con la panchitada, tradicionalmente católica.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (10 Ago 2022)

Dónde se ponga una sardana...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Ago 2022)

Lo de que el hijo no sabe español no se lo cree ni él.

¿Y el paletazo por qué tiene una bandera inglesa si dice ser irlandés?

Me huele a falso y trolazo. O será un funcionario analfabeto de la yeneralitat para crear debate sobre la jergaza local.


----------



## mudj (10 Ago 2022)

Para que veáis lo que tenemos que sufrir los catalanes vamos a decir no se si normales, pero gente comprensiva al menos. Tenemos unos partidos auténticamente nazis y comunistas stalinistas, que en cualquier sitio estarían prohibidos. Los riegan de dinero, les Dan todo tipo de prebendas, colocan a sus nazis sectarios y nos hacen la vida muy difícil al resto. Pero ojo, con la ayuda del gobierno central, q no se le olvide a nadie, no importa pp o psoe son la misma gentuza


----------



## vinavil (10 Ago 2022)

*i el meu fill no entén castellà.*

*i el meu fill no entén castellà.*

*i el meu fill no entén castellà.*














Els alumnes catalans, la millor nota a Castellà entre les comunitats amb llengua cooficial


Les dades han sortit a la llum després que el govern espanyol hagi manifestat la seva voluntat de convertir el castellà com a llengua vehicular "per...




elmon.cat


----------



## Kabraloka (10 Ago 2022)

un retrasado que mejor le sería tirarse de un barranco


----------



## Toallin (10 Ago 2022)

Colloons


----------



## Vanatico (10 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Para que veáis lo que tenemos que sufrir los catalanes vamos a decir no se si normales, pero gente comprensiva al menos. Tenemos unos partidos auténticamente nazis y comunistas stalinustas, que en cualquier sitio estarían prohibidos. Los riegan de dinero, les Dan todo tipo de prebendas, colocan a sus nazis sectarios y nos hacen la vida muy difícil al resto. Pero ojo, con la ayuda del gobierno central, q no se le olvide a nadie, no importa pp o psoe son la misma gentuza


----------



## Llorón (10 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



Claro que entiende el español, como cualquier niño de Cataluña y del resto de España.
es que su hijo no está escolarizado?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Ago 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Claro que entiende el español, como cualquier niño de Cataluña y del resto de España.
> es que su hijo no está escolarizado?



Se dice irlandés y va con la bandera inglesa, por lo tanto en esa casa el nivel educativo debe ser bajo.


----------



## Nagare1999 (10 Ago 2022)

que parodia de personas..


----------



## etsai (10 Ago 2022)

El niño si sabe hablar castellano pero el gilipollas de su padre no le deja utilizarlo.


----------



## veraburbu (10 Ago 2022)

Hace ya 20 años que en una playa de Laredo mi hija de 5 años se puso a hablar en la playa con otro infante de la misma edad, a hacer castillos. 
Vino la madre, de Bilbao, y se lo llevó diciendo seria: mi hijo no sabe hablar español, solo euskera. 
Me dio una lástima enorme, por la pobre criatura.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Ago 2022)

Como que su hijo no sabe español? Yo esto no me lo creo


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hace ya 20 años que en una playa de Laredo mi hija de 5 años se puso a hablar en la playa con otro infante de la misma edad, a hacer castillos.
> Vino la madre, de Bilbao, y se lo llevó diciendo seria: mi hijo no sabe hablar español, solo euskera.
> Me dio una lástima enorme, por la pobre criatura.



Seguramente cuando crezca si sale normal acabara aborreciendo esas lenguas que les han impuesto. Y si no sale normal acabara siendo un pusilanime


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Se dice irlandés y va con la bandera inglesa, por lo tanto en esa casa el nivel educativo debe ser bajo.



Pero el de troleo alto


----------



## Jose (10 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pues decir que su hija no entiende español, deberia ser motivo para que asuntos sociales le quiten la custodia.
> 
> Poco favor le esta haciendo a la pobre niña.



Solo le ha faltado decir que tienen derecho a ser unos palurdos de pueblo y que hay que protegerlos.


----------



## Lumpen (10 Ago 2022)

Pais de cobardes y traidores.


----------



## DonManuel (10 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> esta perdiendo el norte esta gente, hasta los inmis saben español
> 
> el catalan va camino de lengua muerta
> 
> decian que no vengan latinos a cataluña, mejor musulmanes que no saben español, y tu crees que los musulmanes son tan idiotas



Cuando una lengua tienes que obligar a hablarla en los patios de colegios bajo amenaza de sanciones es que la lengua está muerta y gobiernan fascistas hijosdeputa.


----------



## Pantxin (10 Ago 2022)

-Actualmente *en* *el* *mundo* hay cerca *de* 492 millones *de* personas *que* *hablan* *español* *de* forma nativa, siendo *en* esta modalidad la segunda lengua más hablada del *mundo* tras *el* Chino mandarín. 

-Dentro *de* las regiones *de* habla catalana *de* España, Francia e Italia, lo *hablan* algo más *de* 9 millones *de* personas.

Estas dos citas las saque del internec en el primer pantallazo.

Flaco favor le hace a su hijo si no entiende la 2ª lengua mas hablada del mundo mundial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hace ya 20 años que en una playa de Laredo mi hija de 5 años se puso a hablar en la playa con otro infante de la misma edad, a hacer castillos.
> Vino la madre, de Bilbao, y se lo llevó diciendo seria: mi hijo no sabe hablar español, solo euskera.
> Me dio una lástima enorme, por la pobre criatura.



El mes pasado estuve por Cantabria y me llamo la atención una pareja, a los niños le hablaban ese megunje que dicen que ahora es vasco, lo curioso es que claro, a los camareros les hablaban en español, es todo tan lógico que acojona.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Ago 2022)

Si tu hijo no entiende el ESPAÑOL pero si el dialecto de la región catalana o tu hijo es monguer o mientes mucho.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (10 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hace ya 20 años que en una playa de Laredo mi hija de 5 años se puso a hablar en la playa con otro infante de la misma edad, a hacer castillos.
> Vino la madre, de Bilbao, y se lo llevó diciendo seria: mi hijo no sabe hablar español, solo euskera.
> Me dio una lástima enorme, por la pobre criatura.



Te lo dijo en español claro. Que puta gente más patética. Se les va a comer el odio por dentro.


----------



## Patronio (10 Ago 2022)

En Besalú, no puede ser real, el conductor se equivocó de grabación o estaba haciendo una broma.

Resultados electorales en ese pueblo:






El voto independentista es casi el 100 %


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2022)

Otra escena catalano-patética fue la de este niño catalán que se perdió en "España" y no era capaz de pedir ayuda en español:









Un niño de 2 años aparece solo en la calle Ancha


Un niño de 2 años se pierde en la Calle Ancha y tan solo habla catalán El pasado fin de




digitaldeleon.com





​El pasado fin de semana sucedió una situación surrealista y es que, *un niño de 2 años se perdió por una de las míticas calles* del centro de León debido a la marabunta de gente que había por las Fiestas de San Juan y San Pedro. El niño en cuestión se encontraba a la altura de Patatas Marcos sentado en el suelo esperando a que sus padres llegaran para socorrerle. La gente que pasaba por la calle le miraba con incredulidad por qué no entendían como un niño de su edad estaba solo en la Calle Ancha, siendo peligroso para él.​​*Varios viandantes se pararon para preguntarle si estaba bien y para saber si sus padres estaban dentro del supermercado o de alguna tienda y él les estaba esperando fuera, a lo que el niño no contestaba*. Esta situación sorprendió a los que le preguntaron ya que vieron que *el niño no parecía entenderles al preguntarle en español.* Comenzaron a probar con diferentes idiomas, primero con el inglés, después con el francés y nada, el niño de 2 años seguía sin entender ni una sola palabra de lo que se le decía.​​...​​Tanto la madre como el padre del niño en cuestión montaron un auténtico espectáculo en plena Calle Ancha para decir que *ellos eran catalanes y que su hijo no tenía por qué saber español cuando sabe su lengua materna*. Esto provocó una pequeña trifulca verbal entre los que intentaron ayudar y los padres del niño en cuestión que se mostraron tremendamente enfadados al ver cómo la gente no entendió que ellos tienen derecho a hablar solamente en catalán y que su hijo no tiene por qué hablar en otro idioma.​


----------



## Furymundo (10 Ago 2022)

Luck dijo:


> de fora vindran i de casa ens treuran.



segarro amego ?


----------



## Tonimn (10 Ago 2022)

Pero a ver..... ¿En qué quedamos?
¿los niños no han de escolarizarse en español porque es una lengua que ya aprenden de todas maneras o no?
Y ¿eso es un vehículo público? No (o sea, que si no hay dinero público de por medio res de res)
Que por mí ojalá y el catalán supusiera estatus y mejores empleos y tal que es una lengua que la tengo.


----------



## Boker (10 Ago 2022)

Pero luego que si Ayuso es la mala, la que comete barbaridades y que si patata.
Cuando tenemos regiones en España que el gobierno permite que se salten flagrantemente la Constitución.
Y ese es el resultado: las nuevas generaciones ven todo lo español como algo ajeno y opresor.
Este país está perdido
gracias a la izquierda y sus votantes.


----------



## Cimbrel (10 Ago 2022)

El Ruedas está abriendo un change.org ahora mismo per fer fora el conductor del trenet.


----------



## Petruska (10 Ago 2022)

Cansinos. Iros a tomar por culo, plañideras de mierda y a ver si alguna vez en la vida os atrevéis a quejaros por las cosas que son realmente importantes y no porque en un puto tren turístico no den explicaciones en catalán. Iros a tomar por culo, bastante bien os ha tratado la vida si el mayor problema que tenéis es ese. Pijos de mierda


----------



## Petruska (10 Ago 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> El Ruedas está abriendo un change.org ahora mismo per fer fora el conductor del trenet.



Pijos de mierda! Sois capaces de hacer que ese pobre hombre pierda su trabajo. Sois despreciables y os merecéis unas hostias bien dadas


----------



## Petruska (10 Ago 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Dónde se ponga una sardana...



Maravilloso tema del maestro Paco de Lucía. La música y el arte no tienen fronteras, cretino del Twitter


----------



## Petruska (10 Ago 2022)

Qué enormemente elegante era Paco de Lucía!


----------



## Funci-vago (10 Ago 2022)

joder, el frenopatico



시켈 ! dijo:


> Otra escena catalano-patética fue la de este niño catalán que se perdió en "España" y no era capaz de pedir ayuda en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hostias noi, que collons


----------



## PacoQueMiPaco (10 Ago 2022)

Mi hija de 10 meses, al leer el twitter, me ha dicho "Papa, por que no entiende el Castellano este niño? Es tonto?"

Y ahora en serio, mi otro hijo que no llega a tres años entiende Catalan, Castellano e Ingles solo de oirlos en la familia y youtube. Ya hay que aislar a un niño para que no entienda algo que deberia oir cada dia.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Otra escena catalano-patética fue la de este niño catalán que se perdió en "España" y no era capaz de pedir ayuda en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suena a broma, pero es grave y se ve el futuro que puede esperar en Cataluña y España.


----------



## medion_no (10 Ago 2022)

Ni el comienzo de Resident Evil 4 con los guardias civiles y escuchando la hungara hoyga.


----------



## alas97 (10 Ago 2022)

Su niño es Mapuche. el horror, no entiende el español, de fondo música flamenca y paco de lucía acaba de pasar en bicicleta.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (10 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Qué enormemente elegante era Paco de Lucía!



Pues para más de la mitad de este foro de racistas es un gitano moro gandaluz.
Ese es el nivel aquí.
Si este hombre hubiera nacido de un país anglosajón sería más que los Beatles.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Suena a broma, pero es grave y se ve el futuro que puede esperar en Cataluña y España.



Y encima no se dan cuenta de que salen perdiendo sus niños, limitándolos a un idioma de un terruño pequeño.


----------



## Descampo (10 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y encima no se dan cuenta de que salen perdiendo sus niños, limitándolos a un idioma de un terruño pequeño.



Ellos te hablarán del Imperio Catalán, literal


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Ago 2022)

Daniel Cardona, el catalán.


----------



## Beto (10 Ago 2022)

Madre mía qué vergüenza me da....


----------



## elchicho47 (10 Ago 2022)

Por suerte no hay muchos catalanes así de nazis y amongolados.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Qué enormemente elegante era Paco de Lucía!



Reconoce que hubiera sido más apropiado Guillermina Motta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ago 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Claro que entiende el español, como cualquier niño de Cataluña y del resto de España.
> es que su hijo no está escolarizado?



Precisamente por eso.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Ago 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Deberían primero quitarle el niño y luego meterle un palo por el culo



El palo habria que sacarselo...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Ago 2022)

Os creéis cualquier mierda. Obviamente es un fake.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Ago 2022)

Es un trol. Es evidente.

Admito que el tío es bueno, ha sabido dar en hueso. Yo llevo años intentando provocar dolor con troleos y soy incapaz. Es un arte.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Suena a broma, pero es grave y se ve el futuro que puede esperar en Cataluña y España.



Y cómo coño va a saber un niño DE 2 AÑOS otro idioma que no sea el materno?
Decís unas tonterías que si las pensaseis un minuto no las dirías


----------



## Gorkako (10 Ago 2022)

el niño entenderá perfectamente el castellano, otra cosa es que se haga la puta victima...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (10 Ago 2022)

Espero que el sofoco lo calmara con vichi catalán


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Ago 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y cómo coño va a saber un niño DE 2 AÑOS otro idioma que no sea el materno?
> Decís unas tonterías que si las pensaseis un minuto no las dirías



Ya me dirás dónde cojones aprenderá español. ¿En la "escola catalana" tercermundista? Dónde el español es tratado como extranjero, ¿con papá y mamá que son unos sectarios paletos que solo verán Teve3?


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya me dirás dónde cojones aprenderá español. ¿En la "escola catalana" tercermundista? Dónde el español es tratado como extranjero, ¿con papá y mamá que son unos sectarios paletos que solo verán Teve3?



Lo aprenderán como lo aprenden todos los niños de familias catalanoparlantes, pero no con dos años ni con tres si en su entorno familiar nadie lo usa


----------



## Yomimo (10 Ago 2022)

El paleto además alega qué su hijo no sabe español y lo dirá con satisfacción el cretino.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (10 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pues decir que su hija no entiende español, deberia ser motivo para que asuntos sociales le quiten la custodia.
> 
> Poco favor le esta haciendo a la pobre niña.



Estos son los que luego critican el control parental de la derecha...


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya me dirás dónde cojones aprenderá español. ¿En la "escola catalana" tercermundista? Dónde el español es tratado como extranjero, ¿con papá y mamá que son unos sectarios paletos que solo verán Teve3?



¿Que más te dará a ti? Cada país tiene sus cositas.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (10 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



No es cierto, salvo que el hijo tenga hasta 3 o 4 años. Si es así en poco tiempo lo entenderá. 

Asignatura de castellano obligatoria durante la educación obligatoria. Tele 90% en castellano, radio 50%, cine 100%, Internet muy mayoritario, YouTube, tik tok, libros más de un 50%, prensa escrita y podría seguir... 

Es imposible vivir solo en catalán en Catalunya si tienes más de 7 años.


----------



## Elsexy (10 Ago 2022)

Espero que manden a los cascos azules ante semejante injusticia


----------



## SolyCalma (10 Ago 2022)

Deberian de haber puesto sardanas ... Ah no que las creo un andaluz, valiente hijo de puta haber hecho a posta que la hija no hable español estando en España.


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 Ago 2022)

Parece de chiste, pero es real. Pobre hijo.


----------



## DOM + (10 Ago 2022)

Mira que he conocido independentistas y siempre suelen tener un aire ridículo de llorones victimistas pero lo que tenemos en Caspaluña no lo hay en ningun otro lado.

Y se pone "el irlandés"
Los irlandeses que lucharon codo con codo con el imperio español contra el anglo y que tienen lugares dedicados a nuestra armada...

Es que son los putos payasos de Europa


----------



## Camaro SS (10 Ago 2022)

Le ponen de fondo al mejor guitarrista que ha dado el planeta y se queja. Hay que ser indepe.


----------



## Tonimn (10 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Es imposible vivir solo en catalán en Catalunya si tienes más de 7 años.



Es totalmente posible, y con más de 20 también.
Se nota que no has ido por la Cataluña profunda.


----------



## Calahan (10 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



Cuánta razón tiene!
No queremos tercer mundo. Sí la independencia.


----------



## Camaro SS (10 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Mira que he conocido independentistas y siempre suelen tener un aire ridículo de llorones victimistas pero lo que tenemos en Caspaluña no lo hay en ningun otro lado.
> 
> Y se pone "el irlandés"
> Los irlandeses que lucharon codo con codo con el imperio español contra el anglo y que tienen lugares dedicados a nuestra armada...
> ...



Es lo que tiene la falta de inspección en las escuelas, que se acaban creyendo lo que les cuentan sus profesores y a estos no les pasa nada, cobran igual que si fueran buenos profesores.


----------



## Calahan (10 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Es totalmente posible, y con más de 30 también.
> Se nota que no has ido por la Cataluña profunda.



No es profunda.
Sólo menos españolizada.


----------



## Calahan (10 Ago 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> *i el meu fill no entén castellà.*
> 
> *i el meu fill no entén castellà.*
> 
> ...



Exisren catalanes que no han sido obligados a aprender español porque les han obligado a aprender francés.
Sin contar que nunca ha hecho falta el castellano en Cataluña.
Por eso se ha impuesto por el estado como el trancés.
Sin contar que un niño pequeño al que todavía no le obligan a ir a la escuela ni lo necesita ni lo entiende.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Ago 2022)

No es catalan es irlandés


----------



## Tadeus (10 Ago 2022)

Te partes de risa con los comentarios, un chalao suelta que deberían poner sardanas y Pau Casals, lo mas propio para que los turistas salten del trenecito en marcha vamos.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (10 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Es totalmente posible, y con más de 20 también.
> Se nota que no has ido por la Cataluña profunda.



¿No entender castellano en Catalunya con 7 o 20 años?

Imposible o no usa ningún medio de comunicación ni ve Netflix o youtube.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (10 Ago 2022)

Luck dijo:


> es imparapla mientras sigan importando sudacas y inmis a mansalva y pagando el sueldo de los ocupantes, cuando eso se acabe los 50 años de castellano seran solamente una mancha en la historia milenaria del català.



Eres casi igual de tonto que el catalufo del autobús.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (10 Ago 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> -Actualmente *en* *el* *mundo* hay cerca *de* 492 millones *de* personas *que* *hablan* *español* *de* forma nativa, siendo *en* esta modalidad la segunda lengua más hablada del *mundo* tras *el* Chino mandarín.
> 
> -Dentro *de* las regiones *de* habla catalana *de* España, Francia e Italia, lo *hablan* algo más *de* 9 millones *de* personas.
> 
> ...



Y sin que le cueste trabajo ni dinero aprenderla.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (10 Ago 2022)

Este tio es un fanático a la altura de los follacabras de Afganistan


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Ago 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> *i el meu fill no entén castellà.*
> 
> *i el meu fill no entén castellà.*
> 
> ...



Los exámenes no son iguales en todas las comunidades,así que no se puede hacer una comparativa.
Te aseguro que hay gente en Moroluña que no sabe escribir correctamente en castellano ,sin ir más lejos ,los profesores de mi hija.


----------



## Gorrino (10 Ago 2022)

Rozo a diario con alemanes, holandeses y daneses sobre todo y no hay cosa que más les guste que el españolito típico y lo típico español, sobre todo a las alemanas.


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 Ago 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> En Besalú, no puede ser real, el conductor se equivocó de grabación o estaba haciendo una broma.
> 
> Resultados electorales en ese pueblo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151879
> ...



Además de animalistas, porque ganaron esos de Juntos x los gatos


----------



## Eremita (10 Ago 2022)

Es increíble lo que una jerigonza local, derivada del noble dialecto valenciano, puede dar de sí.


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Exisren catalanes que no han sido obligados a aprender español porque les han obligado a aprender francés.
> Sin contar que nunca ha hecho falta el castellano en Cataluña.
> Por eso se ha impuesto por el estado como el trancés.
> Sin contar que un niño pequeño al que todavía no le obligan a ir a la escuela ni lo necesita ni lo entiende.



Me deshuevo 
Es que tienes que ser un troll


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Ago 2022)

Otro nacionalista llorando?


----------



## vinavil (10 Ago 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Los exámenes no son iguales en todas las comunidades,así que no se puede hacer una comparativa.
> Te aseguro que hay gente en Moroluña que no sabe escribir correctamente en castellano ,sin ir más lejos ,los profesores de mi hija.





Qué me vas a contar, si en mis tiempos hacíamos una hora de castellano al día y la profesora nos daba la clase de castellano hablando en catalán. De eso hace más de 30 años y era lo normal en colegios de pago, que los públicos estaban llenos de "xarnegus".


----------



## Digamelon (10 Ago 2022)

La persona que se sube a un tren turístico merece todo lo que le pase.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (10 Ago 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Los exámenes no son iguales en todas las comunidades,así que no se puede hacer una comparativa.
> Te aseguro que hay gente en Moroluña que no sabe escribir correctamente en castellano ,sin ir más lejos ,los profesores de mi hija.



Y a qué esperas para cambiarla de cole ?


----------



## murti-bing (10 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para quejarse de Paco de Lucía, por mucho que te reviente el flamenco o lo relacionado con los getano. Le tenían que haber puesto rumba catalana. Sucnor de raíz.


----------



## Jose (10 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No es profunda.
> Sólo menos españolizada.



En la Cataluña profunda de Manresa, vic, roda de ter y Olot. Se está gestando una mezcla horrorosa. Formada por palurdos de pueblo indepes y moros, negros traídos del tercer mundo.

El cóctel es una palurdez explosiva y decadente por ver quién es más idiota. Si el palurdo identitario que no puede salir del terruño o el moro que ya habla catalán mejor que los propios autóctonos.

Catalans y nous Catalans. Que gracias a las pagas son todavía más indepes. 


Da para película.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Ago 2022)

Pues lo de que no sepa español me lo creo.
Hace ya 20 años(cómo pasa el tiempo joder) bajando con un amigo de Andorra de guardar lo Minolles, bueno no d una conferencia. Paramos a la vuelta a la meseta paleta en un bar Jordi de mierda de la cataliña profunda. Nos atendió una chortina de unos 16 y le pedimos una Coca Cola y un café. Bien, nos miró coló si fuéramos chinos, se giró al que parecía su padre Jordi y le dijo en gangoso que no nos entendía. El Jordi nos puso las consumisiones, no sin la mirada de odio de eta gente hacia los de La Capital


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Ago 2022)

¿Que hace uno que se hace llamar L'IRLANDÉS con la cruz de San Jorge?


----------



## Felson (11 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que el flamenco a mí no me representa y no soy catalán. Es más, el flamenco y cualquier de sus variantes, incluida la de la catalana esa gordi Rosalía, creo que se llama así, me parecen un subproducto solo para rellenar la carta de ajuste cuando se da un golpe de estado, como ahora en postmoderno.


----------



## DOM + (11 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor es que el paleto reconoce que su hijo no sabe español.

Es decir, la mentira que siempre repiten de "en Cataluña todos hablamos perfectamente las 2 lenguas" para no dar mas español en las escuelas a tomar por culo.

Que ya hemos oido a la Ponsati que no sabia ni articular 2 palabras seguidas en español y cobrando un sueldazo y representante de España en Caspaluña...

Me recuerda a las viejas que salian diciendo que llevan toda la vida hablando catalan y ahora se lo querian prohibir (?).
Reconociendo que en el franquismo hablaron catalan todo lo que les dio la gana. Pues no he conocido viejas que no entienden apenas el español...

Si es que hasta en su victimismo dan pena de lo mal que lo hacen y las menturas cutres quevse inventan.

Vas a Lérida o Gerona y encontraras muchos catetos que no pueden seguirte en una conversación en español. Los que son buena gente te lo diran y sentiran vergüenza de su paletismo pero es que han crecido en eso. Los pobres que van a hacer, en sus pueblos tampoco tienen con quien hablarlo. Y te dicen educadamente, es que en castellano no se expresarme.

Por otro lado, los indepes se sentiran orgullosos de no saber hablar jaja orgullosos en el catetismo


----------



## 4ken4t0n (11 Ago 2022)

Retarded found...


----------



## DOM + (11 Ago 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Es lo que tiene la falta de inspección en las escuelas, que se acaban creyendo lo que les cuentan sus profesores y a estos no les pasa nada, cobran igual que si fueran buenos profesores.



Lo malo que el inspector en la escuela te viene con el lacito amarillo.

Si contara toda la mierda que he visto y oido en las escuelas catalanas...


----------



## zirick (11 Ago 2022)

Me nutre.

P.d. no hay ningún artista catalán con una decima parte de talento que Paco de Lucía. Paletos


----------



## Sputnik (11 Ago 2022)

Mi hijo no entiende español.....


Que alguien sacrifique a esas pobres bestias, solo sufren y hacen sufrir a los demás.


----------



## DOM + (11 Ago 2022)

Jose dijo:


> En la Cataluña profunda de Manresa, vic, roda de ter y Olot. Se está gestando una mezcla horrorosa. Formada por palurdos de pueblo indepes y moros, negros traídos del tercer mundo.
> 
> El cóctel es una palurdez explosiva y decadente por ver quién es más idiota. Si el palurdo identitario que no puede salir del terruño o el moro que ya habla catalán mejor que los propios autóctonos.
> 
> ...



La gente que no vive aquí no sabe lo que estos enfermos llevan 40 años cocinando.

Si el 100% de la sociedad no es indepe con una escuela que es totalmente indepe, con medios publicos indepes y todo lo relacionado con generalidad y ayuntamientos indepes es porque la mentira es tan ridicula que aun quedamos personas con 2 dedos de frente que no tragamos una mierda inventada en el sXIX.

Pero que con toda la maquinaria a todo gas y quemando dinero público solo hayan conseguido un 50% de subnormales que se tragan la estafa da esperanza...


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Ago 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Cuando una lengua tienes que obligar a hablarla en los patios de colegios bajo amenaza de sanciones es que la lengua está muerta y gobiernan fascistas hijosdeputa.



Es igualmente curioso el que, hace algunos años, el catalán se extendió mediante el artilugio de hacerlo una lengua sometida a la maldad del régimen anterior. Ahora, es la maldad del actual régimen lo que está provocando el efecto contrario...la repulsa y el rechazo.
Algo parecido ocurre en Irlanda con el Gaelico Irlandés, han querido meterlo a paladas, desde edad temprana, y han terminado "empachando al personal".
Esto y el más que evidente negocio tras "el catalanismo" está socavando los cimientos de esta continua farsa.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> La gente que no vive aquí no sabe lo que estos enfermos llevan 40 años cocinando.
> 
> Si el 100% de la sociedad no es indepe con una escuela que es totalmente indepe, con medios publicos indepes y todo lo relacionado con generalidad y ayuntamientos indepes es porque la mentira es tan ridicula que aun quedamos personas con 2 dedos de frente que no tragamos una mierda inventada en el sXIX.
> 
> Pero que con toda la maquinaria a todo gas y quemando dinero público solo hayan conseguido un 50% de subnormales que se tragan la estafa da esperanza...



*¡¡¡EL 50% SEGÚN TEZANOS!!!*

Desde que se acabó "El sonar de la "borsa" las esteladas han comenzado a caerse de los balcones.


----------



## Diquesi (11 Ago 2022)

Seguro que el subnormal no ha dado al boton del catalán


----------



## DOM + (11 Ago 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡EL 50% SEGÚN TEZANOS!!!*
> 
> Desde que se acabó "El sonar de la "borsa" las esteladas han comenzado a caerse de los balcones.



Por mucho que se cuentan y se vuelven a contar en sus butifarrendums y demas mierdas suelen salir siempre unos 2M de retrasados. Seguramente las elecciones sean el mejor indicador. Pero suele estar por ahi el número entte 1'5 y 2M de mermados y parasitos que viven del pruses (y por tanto, de todos los españoles claro)


----------



## gromenauer (11 Ago 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> En Besalú, no puede ser real, el conductor se equivocó de grabación o estaba haciendo una broma.
> 
> Resultados electorales en ese pueblo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151879
> ...



Corroboro lo que dices. Es mu raruno que se oiga Paco de Lucia y Flamenco en el tren turístico de esa localidad.

Sé, por experiencia propia (familiares de allí), que es uno de los focos a favor de la indapandansia en la Tractoria norteña. Y como comenta algun otro forero, la población es conformada per indapandants de pura cepa y nous catalans.

Si mal no recuerdo, en el cartel de entrada al pueblo tienen el escrito de "Municipio adscrito a la independencia de Cataluña" (En catalán, por supuesto). Al igual que varios pueblos de alrededor.


----------



## Decipher (11 Ago 2022)

Otro éxito de la inmersión lingüística


----------



## Nenos (11 Ago 2022)

Cualquier catalán tiene el derecho de aprender catalán, de poder hablar en catalán y tiene el deber de saber el idioma de su país : el español.
Lo que no tiene sentido es creer que el catalán y el español están al mismo nivel. Con todos mis respetos, el catalán no sirve de nada fuera de Cataluña. Los españoles no lo entendemos, ni nos interesa aprenderlo y no digamos ya cualquier persona extranjera.


----------



## Kabraloka (11 Ago 2022)

el lazismo imparapla, como siempre


----------



## Iuris Tantum (11 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



Pobre chaval.

El Estado debería velar para que todos los españoles aprendan el castellano, incluso contra la voluntad de sus padres.


----------



## Larata (11 Ago 2022)

PUES TE JODES CATALUFO HIJODEPUTA.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Ago 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Deberían primero quitarle el niño y luego meterle un palo por el culo



¿Y porque quiere usted que le metan un palo por el culo al niño?


----------



## DonManuel (11 Ago 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> -Actualmente *en* *el* *mundo* hay cerca *de* 492 millones *de* personas *que* *hablan* *español* *de* forma nativa, siendo *en* esta modalidad la segunda lengua más hablada del *mundo* tras *el* Chino mandarín.
> 
> -Dentro *de* las regiones *de* habla catalana *de* España, Francia e Italia, lo *hablan* algo más *de* 9 millones *de* personas.
> 
> ...



No lo hablan 9 millones de personas. Lo saben hablar 9 millones de personas. Lo hablan un par de millones.


----------



## ANS² (11 Ago 2022)

uno de los principales idiomas del planeta, y el cagalanazi no se lo enseña a su hijo, pa correrlo a hostias


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Es increíble lo que una jerigonza local, derivada del noble dialecto valenciano, puede dar de sí.



¿Es creíble tanta ignorancia a casi 50 años de la muerte de Franco?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> No lo hablan 9 millones de personas. Lo saben hablar 9 millones de personas. Lo hablan un par de millones.



Suponiendo qué esas cifras fueran ciertas ¿cuál sería el problema?

Incluso siendo sólo 2 personas en el mundo que hablen una lengua la misma sirve para comunicarse. 

Incluso una vez muerta una lengua tiene un valor per se. 

¿O es que no nos dan información los jeroglíficos del antiguo Egipto sobre su sociedad? 
¿O es que pensáis que no obtendríamos conocimiento de cómo vivían los iberos si entendieramos el significado de su escritura?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

Jose dijo:


> En la Cataluña profunda de Manresa, vic, roda de ter y Olot. Se está gestando una mezcla horrorosa. Formada por palurdos de pueblo indepes y moros, negros traídos del tercer mundo.
> 
> El cóctel es una palurdez explosiva y decadente por ver quién es más idiota. Si el palurdo identitario que no puede salir del terruño o el moro que ya habla catalán mejor que los propios autóctonos.
> 
> ...



A veces se obtiene más información del autor de un texto por cómo escribe que por lo que pretende transmitir.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

Nenos dijo:


> Cualquier catalán tiene el derecho de aprender catalán, de poder hablar en catalán y tiene el deber de saber el idioma de su país : el español.
> Lo que no tiene sentido es creer que el catalán y el español están al mismo nivel. Con todos mis respetos, el catalán no sirve de nada fuera de Cataluña. Los españoles no lo entendemos, ni nos interesa aprenderlo y no digamos ya cualquier persona extranjera.



Todas las lenguas (más de 5.000 en el mundo) tienen el mismo valor. No sé en qué te basas para establecer niveles. Pero no me consta que quienes las estudian a fondo hayan establecido esas categorías.

Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia. 
Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

Miles de millones de personas en el mundo no hablan castellano ni lo hablarán nunca.

El Imperio se desmoronó hace varios siglos. Qué obsesión con que todos hablen castellano... ¡Si hasta se tuvo que poner en la Constitución el deber de conocerlo!


----------



## DonManuel (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Todas las lenguas (más de 5.000 en el mundo) tienen el mismo valor*. No sé en qué te basas para establecer niveles. Pero no me consta que quienes las estudian a fondo hayan establecido esas categorías.
> 
> Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia.
> Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.



Jajajaja no


----------



## jaimitoabogado (11 Ago 2022)

Su hijo sólo sabe hablar el idioma de los palleses.....yo le quitaba la custodia a tortas .


----------



## midelburgo (11 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo como fui a ver a un cine club universitario en los Países Bajos la película la Ardilla Roja, de la menestra aquella sociata catalana. En VOSE. Una buena cuarta parte de la película estaba en catalán cuando la protagonista dialogaba con sus padres payeses. Los subtitulos estaban en holandés, obviamente. Y la mayor parte del público eran sudamericanos, mexicanos, chilenos, argentinos, que no se enteraban de nada.
Montaron un motín a base de silbidos y gritos y ciscandose en los catalanes.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



¿Dónde dice que el hijo no entiende español?

Anda, corrije eso, apollardao


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Otro con la catetada de llamar español al castellano 

Que os den, ni termino el hilo


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y cómo coño va a saber un niño DE 2 AÑOS otro idioma que no sea el materno?
> Decís unas tonterías que si las pensaseis un minuto no las dirías



Eso iba a decir, pero es que pa qué... Y luego dicen que los que odian son "los otros".


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Miles de millones de personas en el mundo no hablan castellano ni lo hablarán nunca.
> 
> El Imperio se desmoronó hace varios siglos. Qué obsesión con que todos hablen castellano... ¡Si hasta se tuvo que poner en la Constitución el deber de conocerlo!



Esta piara de antiespañoles, porque es lo que realmente son, se creen que no tenemos dignidad. 

Yo he defendido aquí que deberíamos crear una mancomunidad de estados con iberoamérica y Portugal con Rey al frente como Jefe de Estado, así que no me toquéis los webos por ahí, porque no cuela...

Pero tened clara una puta cosa

En nuestra casa mandamos nosotros y la lengua es sagrada. Hasta el Rey de España, bastante más listo y respetuoso que vosotros (lumpen) habla catalán. También sus hijas...

No vais a dejar de tocar los webos con este tema porque sois retrasados y viscerales, lo sé.

Por eso cuando VOX gane, el conflicto escalará mucho más lejos que la última vez.

Algunos no sois más tontos (en este tema) porque no dan paga.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Todas las lenguas (más de 5.000 en el mundo) tienen el mismo valor. No sé en qué te basas para establecer niveles. Pero no me consta que quienes las estudian a fondo hayan establecido esas categorías.
> 
> Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia.
> Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.



No, ni en broma.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No, ni en broma.



Sí

Y pensar lo contrario es de ser un auténtico memo analfabeto engreído.


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Es creíble tanta ignorancia a casi 50 años de la muerte de Franco?



Ignorancia es que unos tractorianos pretendan que una jerigonza local, con nula proyección, tenga algún tipo de reconocimiento. Una persona culta, no debería usar el catalán más que en la mesa con su familia, y no habitualmente. Para vosotros, la jerigonza será importante, para cientos de millones de hispanohablantes no lo es.


----------



## Mitsou (11 Ago 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y cómo coño va a saber un niño DE 2 AÑOS otro idioma que no sea el materno?
> Decís unas tonterías que si las pensaseis un minuto no las dirías



Entonces a qué viene quejarse de que el crío no entiende castellano? Con dos años va a hacer el mismo caso a las explicaciones de un tren turístico que si fueran en japonés


----------



## sirpask (11 Ago 2022)

Joder que Padres enseñando solo una lengua muerta a su hijo. Pobre. 

Deberia intervenir asuntos sociales y el juzgado.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Ignorancia es que unos tractorianos pretendan que una jerigonza local, con nula proyección, tenga algún tipo de reconocimiento. Una persona culta, no debería usar el catalán más que en la mesa con su familia, y no habitualmente. Para vosotros, la jerigonza será importante, para cientos de millones de hispanohablantes no lo es.



"Y no habitualmente" 

Menudo subnormal, lo que me voy a reír cuando gane VOX 

¡Massivament!   

Estoy por ir a votar


----------



## guanoincoming (11 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



Esto con Diocleciano no pasaba.


----------



## Escombridos (11 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> El único culpable de que ese tarado exista y se haya atrevido a escribir esa basura y a dejar a su hijo sin español es el PPSOE.




El PP aplicó allí el artículo 155 y metió presos a los separatistas, otros se fugaron. Es decir, Rajoy ahí le echo un par de huevos, seguramente eso le costó su moción de censura.


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> "Y no habitualmente"
> 
> Menudo subnormal, lo que me voy a reír cuando gane VOX
> 
> ...



A eso recurris, al insulto, pues vuestra postura intransigente es indefendible.


----------



## bocadRillo (11 Ago 2022)

Eso pasa porque los españoles seguimos haciendo turismo en cagaluña, en vez de hacerles boicot para que se asfixien en su propia mierda. 
Ni Vascongadas ni Cagaluña me verán aparecer por allí mientras sigan como van.


----------



## racalmatt (11 Ago 2022)

Pregunta para los residentes en Catalunya: es hoy día realmente posible que un niño crezca sin saber hablar o entender el español?

Siempre que estuve en Barcelona no tuve apenas problemas con el idioma... pero ya hace unos años que no paso por la ciudad, y últimamente han cambiado mucho las cosas...


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> A eso recurris, al insulto, pues vuestra postura intransigente es indefendible.



Insulto fruto de su desprecio hacia mi lengua. Y eso se lo dice alguien que no es independentista.

Mire, me da igual. Los que son como usted solo combian cuando entienden el mal que hacen.

Así que nada, como le decía ¡Massivament! Y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## lucumo (11 Ago 2022)

Y se sentirá orgulloso de que su hijo no entienda castellano, pobre chaval


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

racalmatt dijo:


> Pregunta para los residentes en Catalunya: es hoy día realmente posible que un niño crezca sin saber hablar o entender el español?
> 
> Siempre que estuve en Barcelona no tuve apenas problemas con el idioma... pero ya hace unos años que no paso por la ciudad, y últimamente han cambiado mucho las cosas...



Claro que no, es ridículo.


----------



## bocadRillo (11 Ago 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> El PP aplicó allí el artículo 155 y metió presos a los separatistas, otros se fugaron. Es decir, Rajoy ahí le echo un par de huevos, seguramente eso le costó su moción de censura.



Qué va
Rajoy entregó su poltrona por órdenes "superiores", porque tenía que estar el PZOE para lo que tenía que venir. 
¿A nadie le extrañó todo aquello???? A mí sí. Ver el escaño vacío me produjo una extraña sensación.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Ago 2022)

Ya es raro que un catalán tenga un niño, generalmente van con un perrito pequeñito.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Ago 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y cómo coño va a saber un niño DE 2 AÑOS otro idioma que no sea el materno?
> Decís unas tonterías que si las pensaseis un minuto no las dirías



PerroPelucas para el crio debia ser idioma materno tanto uno como el otro.
Cojones que no estamos hablando de una lengua derivada del latin y yo que se... una asiatica... que las dos beben del mismo puto sitio.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> PerroPelucas para el crio debia ser idioma materno tanto uno como el otro.
> Cojones que no estamos hablando de una lengua derivada del latin y yo que se... una asiatica... que las dos beben del mismo puto sitio.



Tu no tienes hijos, verdad?


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

racalmatt dijo:


> Pregunta para los residentes en Catalunya: es hoy día realmente posible que un niño crezca sin saber hablar o entender el español?
> 
> Siempre que estuve en Barcelona no tuve apenas problemas con el idioma... pero ya hace unos años que no paso por la ciudad, y últimamente han cambiado mucho las cosas...



Si solo sintonizan TV3 y viven en pueblos de pocos habitantes donde de natural es hablar catalán pues no lo veo imposible. Sabrán de español lo que aprendan en las clases del colegio pero lo mismo que cuando se aprendía inglés en la escuela, que teníamos un nivel paupérrimo como para entenderlo si te hablaban. Yo creo que sí sabrán leerlo pero en comprensión y expresión oral se les puede hacer un mundo.


----------



## Julc (11 Ago 2022)

No hay nada más estúpido que un catalufo viajando.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

De todas formas si es un tren turístico estará pensado para su público potencial, españoles de fuera de Cataluña y en inglés para los extranjeros. No tiene sentido ninguna atracción turística en catalán si no está enfocada al consumo interno; lo del flamenco es un poco  pero eso te indica el tipo de público que pasa por ahí y al que le ofrecen topicazos. A mí me parece fuera de lugar poner flamenco en ese contexto. Conclusion: hay que huir de los servicios al turista

Que ojo, yo no vería mal que hicieran unas sesiones para los catalanes que sean de otras partes y pasen por Besalú, pero tendrían que separar horarios etc. Igual vieron que no salía a cuenta.

¿Qué hay en Besalú que sea atractivo de visitar? Me da que habrá cosas del románico rollo castillo o monasterio y rutas senderísticas.

La Cataluña norte si que merece una visita por su entorno natural y su relativa importancia histórica: al ser directamente territorios fronterizos de los francos están entre los primeros en experimentar la transformación del mundo romano al mundo feudal, desde el momento en que se permitió que los señores de los condados heredaran en lugar de estar asignados y enviados allí por el rey


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Ago 2022)

Que su hijo no entiende el español? 
Que clase de persona macabra está a cargo de esa pobre criatura? 
Se ahí solo puede salir un terrorista de Arrán o un cupero de calimotxo, piojos y pasamontañas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> El único culpable de que ese tarado exista y se haya atrevido a escribir esa basura y a dejar a su hijo sin español es el PPSOE.



Y el Majestic? 
Nos olvidamos de quien pacta con el diablo a cambio de sentarse en el poder?


----------



## Tblls (11 Ago 2022)

Els diners no entenen de moralitats!


----------



## Saco de papas (11 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> De todas formas si es un tren turístico estará pensado para su público potencial, españoles de fuera de Cataluña y en inglés para los extranjeros. No tiene sentido ninguna atracción turística en catalán si no está enfocada al consumo interno; lo del flamenco es un poco  pero eso te indica el tipo de público que pasa por ahí y al que le ofrecen topicazos. A mí me parece fuera de lugar poner flamenco en ese contexto. Conclusion: hay que huir de los servicios al turista
> 
> Que ojo, yo no vería mal que hicieran unas sesiones para los catalanes que sean de otras partes y pasen por Besalú, pero tendrían que separar horarios etc. Igual vieron que no salía a cuenta.
> 
> ¿Qué hay en Besalú que sea atractivo de visitar? Me da que habrá cosas del románico rollo castillo o monasterio y rutas senderísticas



Y si averiguan ya que el tren lo fabrican en Jaén ya les da un ictus.


----------



## remerus (11 Ago 2022)

Me descojono con los catalufos son lo mas ridiculo que hay, son de traca, no pueden ser mas bobos.


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Insulto fruto de su desprecio hacia mi lengua. Y eso se lo dice alguien que no es independentista.
> 
> Mire, me da igual. Los que son como usted solo combian cuando entienden el mal que hacen.
> 
> Así que nada, como le decía ¡Massivament! Y que sea lo que Dios quiera.



Vds. nunca se planten que si te meten brotes de soja o jerigonza en la boca a todas horas, Parlamento, señales de tráfico, aeropuertos, toponimias ridículas, colegios, etc,etc se acaban aborreciendo cosas, que por su irrelevancia (soja y jerigonza) en la vida de 40 y tantos millones de españoles, antes no se tenían en cuenta.
Por supuesto he inculcado a mis hijos un gran sentimiento patriótico, que inculcaran a mis nietos para que España sea una e indivisible.
Les quedan siglos de españolidad, V. nació español y morirá español, como sus hijos y sus nietos. Y si no le gusta este futuro cierto, ancho es el mundo, carretera y manta compatriota.


----------



## Tanaco (11 Ago 2022)

Menudos analfabetos que deben ser tanto él como su hijo como para no entender el español viviendo en España.


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Me descojono con los catalufos son lo mas ridiculo que hay, son de traca, no pueden ser mas bobos.



Están mal asesorados. Necesitan un gran líder al que recibir con vítores en Las Ramblas, como hacían antes.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Ago 2022)

Daniel Cardona, el subnormal.


----------



## Tales90 (11 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



"Mi hijo no entiende español" ¿esa gente no está bien o que?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Vds. nunca se planten que si te meten brotes de soja o jerigonza en la boca a todas horas, Parlamento, señales de tráfico, aeropuertos, toponimias ridículas, colegios, etc,etc se acaban aborreciendo cosas, que por su irrelevancia (soja y jerigonza) en la vida de 40 y tantos millones de españoles, antes no se tenían en cuenta.
> Por supuesto he inculcado a mis hijos un gran sentimiento patriótico, que inculcaran a mis nietos para que España sea una e indivisible.
> Les quedan siglos de españolidad, V. nació español y morirá español, como sus hijos y sus nietos. Y si no le gusta este futuro cierto, ancho es el mundo, carretera y manta compatriota.



Encima autista 

¿Usted se cree más español que yo por ser monolingue y de la puta región que sea usted?

¡A cagar! 

Sabiendo desde hace años que clase de forero es usted, no sé ni porque me molesto.

Pero tenga clara una cosa, usted no es un buen español.

Usted no ama la patria.

Usted la divide.

Saludos compatriota


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Encima autista
> 
> ¿Usted se cree más español que yo por ser monolingue y de la puta región que sea usted?
> 
> ...



La divido incumpliendo sentencias y persiguiendo a críos para que hablen la jerigonza que yo diga. O hablando en jerigonza al pueblo, desde un salón de plenos o el Parlamento...

Tanta tontería de indapandansia les hace desvariar, y no le culpo, la manipulación y la presión son constantes. Dicen incluso que multan por rotular comercios en español.


----------



## 999999999 (11 Ago 2022)

Si es "El irlandés" entendería el ingles, no?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Miles de millones de personas en el mundo no hablan castellano ni lo hablarán nunca.
> 
> El Imperio se desmoronó hace varios siglos. Qué obsesión con que todos hablen castellano... ¡Si hasta se tuvo que poner en la Constitución el deber de conocerlo!



La jerga catalufa no vale ya ni para lavar dinero en la finca de Andorra. Por lo tanto no compares un idioma grande con tradición, con jergazas inventadas por químicos endofobos.


----------



## theelf (11 Ago 2022)

Hoy no.como jajaja

menudo subnormal, me alegro el tresnsito le diers una buena dosis de normalidad al mierda ese




racalmatt dijo:


> Pregunta para los residentes en Catalunya: es hoy día realmente posible que un niño crezca sin saber hablar o entender el español?
> 
> Siempre que estuve en Barcelona no tuve apenas problemas con el idioma... pero ya hace unos años que no paso por la ciudad, y últimamente han cambiado mucho las cosas...



Solo en pueblos muy del interior y aun asi es algo raro

si q es mas comun gente q se traba al habalar o lo habla muy mal

Pero.yo llevo 20 y pico años en cataluña, no hablo catalan y nunca fue un problema para mi, y eso que tuve una tienda durante 7 años.... al lado del ayuntamiento..


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Ago 2022)

Pero estos nazis hijos de puta no dicen que con su sistema aprenden también castellano??? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Nenos (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Todas las lenguas (más de 5.000 en el mundo) tienen el mismo valor. No sé en qué te basas para establecer niveles. Pero no me consta que quienes las estudian a fondo hayan establecido esas categorías.
> 
> Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia.
> Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.



Es un debate sin sentido. Lo diré de otra manera. Fuera de España nadie habla catalán. Mis amigos valencianos hablan en valenciano y no les gusta que les digan que hablan catalán. Nadie en su sano juicio apunta a sus hijos a catalán porque no lo van a usar. Lo malo es que intentáis ponerlo por encima de todo. Los gallegos tienen su idioma, los vascos, los asturianos y no están todo el puto día dando por el culo con su idioma. 
Los catalanes tienen mucho afán de protagonismo. Antes de pensar en apuntar a un hijo a aprender catalán en el cole, por encima del español, me apuntaría a chino, inglés, francés, alemán, hindú, japonés.
Por supuesto que tu dialecto no está al mismo nivel que un idioma.


----------



## Soundblaster (11 Ago 2022)

Suave dijo:


> Hay que ser muy desgraciado para dejar que tu hijo crezca sin saber español, una herramienta imprescindible en la vida diaria en este país y una ventana cultural importantIsima para cualquier persona. Lo digo siendo catalanoparlante y defensor del derecho de usar el catalán a quien le plazca. Pero esto es otra cosa, ridícula y absurda a partes iguales.



Español, tercer idioma del mundo con más habitantes nativos con papeletas a convertirse en el segundo que más gente lo habla como segunda lengua. Es mucho más grave, no es "solo España"


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> La divido incumpliendo sentencias y persiguiendo a críos para que hablen la jerigonza que yo diga. O hablando en jerigonza al pueblo, desde un salón de plenos o el Parlamento...
> 
> Tanta tontería de indapandansia les hace desvariar, y no le culpo, la manipulación y la presión son constantes. Dicen incluso que multan por rotular comercios en español.



Paso de seguir la conversación.

Es usted como un crío.


----------



## Camaro SS (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Miles de millones de personas en el mundo no hablan castellano ni lo hablarán nunca.
> 
> El Imperio se desmoronó hace varios siglos. Qué obsesión con que todos hablen castellano... ¡Si hasta se tuvo que poner en la Constitución el deber de conocerlo!



Es español, no castellano. Dejo de ser castellano cuando se nutrio de miles de palabras de otros idiomas, hace siglos ya, entre ellos del catalán.


----------



## Camaro SS (11 Ago 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Qué va
> Rajoy entregó su poltrona por órdenes "superiores", porque tenía que estar el PZOE para lo que tenía que venir.
> ¿A nadie le extrañó todo aquello???? A mí sí. Ver el escaño vacío me produjo una extraña sensación.



El escaño estaba vacío porque Rajoy no pudo soportar la traición de los vascos. Por lo visto iba flojo en Historia moderna.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Y no solo @Eremita 

Es como @Vill-Vacunas y muchos otros foreros

Seguro que sois gente cojonuda pero en este tema sois unos idiotas integrales que conseguiréis el efecto contrario. 

¿Tan tontos y egoicos sois que no podéis entender que lo que hacéis ataca a los sentimientos más básicos? ¡Solo tenéis que imaginar que os lo hacen a vosotros!


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Es español, no castellano. Dejo de ser castellano cuando se nutrio de miles de palabras de otros idiomas, hace siglos ya, entre ellos del catalán.



Otro ignorante que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla

Castellano era lo que decía todo dios hace apenas 20 años. Llamarlo español es una sudamericanada de hace dos días y el que abrió la veda fue Aznar

Ahora sí que me voy de esta mierda hilo


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Me deshuevo
> Es que tienes que ser un troll



Acepta la realidad. 
El castellano en Cataluña es básicamente de inmigrantes con sus descendientes(incluyendo a los negros, moris y sudacas). 
Se necesita porque durante siglos lo ha impueso el estado. 
Hasta que el estado no ha sido omnipresente sobretodo en la segunda parte del siglo XX no pintaba nada aquí.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Ago 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Es español, no castellano. Dejo de ser castellano cuando se nutrio de miles de palabras de otros idiomas, hace siglos ya, entre ellos del catalán.



Como??? Pero si es al revés, el catalufo es un dialecto del castellano antiguo con influencias de occitano y valenciano.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> La gente que no vive aquí no sabe lo que estos enfermos llevan 40 años cocinando.
> 
> Si el 100% de la sociedad no es indepe con una escuela que es totalmente indepe, con medios publicos indepes y todo lo relacionado con generalidad y ayuntamientos indepes es porque la mentira es tan ridicula que aun quedamos personas con 2 dedos de frente que no tragamos una mierda inventada en el sXIX.
> 
> Pero que con toda la maquinaria a todo gas y quemando dinero público solo hayan conseguido un 50% de subnormales que se tragan la estafa da esperanza...



Tú no vives aquí. Vives en tu gueto ideológico. 
Eres como un alemán en Calella o los moros en sus barrios.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Como??? Pero si es al revés, el catalufo es un dialecto del castellano antiguo con influencias de occitano y valenciano.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Pero que cachoburro eres. Tiene mérito esa fuerza de voluntad aplicada a cada día ser más ignorante y gilipollas.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

Mira la biga en tu ojo.


----------



## Snowball (11 Ago 2022)

Suave dijo:


> Hay que ser muy desgraciado para dejar que tu hijo crezca sin saber español, una herramienta imprescindible en la vida diaria en este país y una ventana cultural importantIsima para cualquier persona. Lo digo siendo catalanoparlante y defensor del derecho de usar el catalán a quien le plazca. Pero esto es otra cosa, ridícula y absurda a partes iguales.



En Nueva York y los Ángeles puedes hablar catalán perfectamente...

La gente se pega Un tiro en el pie y encima están orgullosos de ello...

Joder que hasta en Basel (Suiza) después Inglés/ Alemán, lo que más escuchas hablar es Español... sin contar con la moda y fiebre que hay por todo lo "latino"


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Acepta la realidad.
> El castellano en Cataluña es básicamente de inmigrantes con sus descendientes(incluyendo a los negros, moris y sudacas).
> Se necesita porque durante siglos lo ha impueso el estado.
> Hasta que el estado no ha sido omnipresente sobretodo en la segunda parte del siglo XX no pintaba nada aquí.




Ostiaputa, que nivel

Eres un troll o un ignorante


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

Jose dijo:


> En la Cataluña profunda de Manresa, vic, roda de ter y Olot. Se está gestando una mezcla horrorosa. Formada por palurdos de pueblo indepes y moros, negros traídos del tercer mundo.
> 
> El cóctel es una palurdez explosiva y decadente por ver quién es más idiota. Si el palurdo identitario que no puede salir del terruño o el moro que ya habla catalán mejor que los propios autóctonos.
> 
> ...



Cuidado. No salgas del gueto. Podrías cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ostiaputa, que nivel
> 
> Eres un troll o un ignorante



Lo que te pasa se llama disonancia cognitiva.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Es igualmente curioso el que, hace algunos años, el catalán se extendió mediante el artilugio de hacerlo una lengua sometida a la maldad del régimen anterior. Ahora, es la maldad del actual régimen lo que está provocando el efecto contrario...la repulsa y el rechazo.
> Algo parecido ocurre en Irlanda con el Gaelico Irlandés, han querido meterlo a paladas, desde edad temprana, y han terminado "empachando al personal".
> Esto y el más que evidente negocio tras "el catalanismo" está socavando los cimientos de esta continua farsa.



Menudos asnos rebuznan.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Menudos asnos rebuznan.



¡¡¡POMADA PA LA ALMORRANA!!!


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

Nenos dijo:


> Cualquier catalán tiene el derecho de aprender catalán, de poder hablar en catalán y tiene el deber de saber el idioma de su país : el español.
> Lo que no tiene sentido es creer que el catalán y el español están al mismo nivel. Con todos mis respetos, el catalán no sirve de nada fuera de Cataluña. Los españoles no lo entendemos, ni nos interesa aprenderlo y no digamos ya cualquier persona extranjera.



El catalán es para ser catalán. 
Como 
El castellano nos importa una mierda. Como si son mil millones de hablantes. 

Los catalanes no somos castellanos. Ni sudamericanos, ni moros, ni negros. 

En Europa que es donde se mueve Cataluña geopolíticamente Cataluña el castellano no pinta una mierda ni la pintará.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> ¡¡¡POMADA PA LA ALMORRANA!!!



La almorrana la llevas tú. 
Yo me cago fácilmente en tus argumentos pacomierda.


----------



## Escombridos (11 Ago 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Qué va
> Rajoy entregó su poltrona por órdenes "superiores", porque tenía que estar el PZOE para lo que tenía que venir.
> ¿A nadie le extrañó todo aquello???? A mí sí. Ver el escaño vacío me produjo una extraña sensación.



Efectivamente, fue todo muy raro en como echaron a Rajoy, algo nos esconden. Nunca sabremos la verdad de ese cambio.
Que hijos de puta nos gobiernan, mala gente, barriobajera.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El catalán es para ser catalán.
> Como
> El castellano nos importa una mierda. Como si son mil millones de hablantes.
> 
> ...



Tu lo que eres es un tonto de alto nivel

Un beso, corazon. Con catalanes como tu, asi nos va.


----------



## supercuernos (11 Ago 2022)

El niño crecerá viendo youtubers en español.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

Nenos dijo:


> Cualquier catalán tiene el derecho de aprender catalán, de poder hablar en catalán y tiene el deber de saber el idioma de su país : el español.
> Lo que no tiene sentido es creer que el catalán y el español están al mismo nivel. Con todos mis respetos, el catalán no sirve de nada fuera de Cataluña. Los españoles no lo entendemos, ni nos interesa aprenderlo y no digamos ya cualquier persona extranjera.



Cualquier catalán debe poder vivr en Cataluña sólo con el catalán. 

Si no puede hacerlo es por la imposición del castellano incluso ahora por la cosntitución española que supedita legalmente las lenguas no castellanas bajo el castellano. 

Por tanto para poder seguir siendo catalán debe hacer la independencia de su país que es más fácil que la reforma política y cultural del estado español. 
Con lo que al discriminarle el estado por ser catalán, no puede concebir el estado español ni España como su país.


----------



## Calahan (11 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un tonto de alto nivel
> 
> Un beso, corazon. Con catalanes como tu, asi nos va.



Nos va? 
Otro que se cree catalán y no se entera de nada ni de lo que significa.


----------



## DOM + (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Tú no vives aquí. Vives en tu gueto ideológico.
> Eres como un alemán en Calella o los moros en sus barrios.



Tu no vives aquí vives en Narnia, en tu ilusión de paisos catalans que nunca existiran.

No eres ni como vuestros admirados y queridos nous catalans (moronegrada, españoles no refugiados sí como os gusta decir xD).

Eres el tonto indepe util para que cada eleccion siga votando a los mismos que les venden independencia mientras cobran del estat opressor 20.000€ mes. Lo que tienen que reirse del indepe medio joder jojojo

Lo dicho, sois el puto ridiculo de europa y la gente mas engañada que puedes encontrarte. Entiendo que os engañen una vez, pero llevan 10 AÑAZOS vendiendoos la misma moto que nunca arranca jajaja joder es que ya dais hasta pena

Sois aún mas tontos que los podemitas de base. Que muchos han escarmentado ya.

Y ojo digo siempre de base, porque vuestros lideres son los mas hdlgp que se aprovechan de mermados adoctrinados para pegarse la gran vida que les da España. Solo se entiende ser indepe si vives de ese negocio. Porque desengañate, naciste y morirás ESPAÑOL.

La independencia es solo un negocio
La República no existe IDIOTA
Despierta!!


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Tú no vives aquí. Vives en tu gueto ideológico.
> Eres como un alemán en Calella o los moros en sus barrios.



Los cojones, yo he nacido y vivido allí y sois una colla de NAZIS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, adoctrinando más de 40 años y ni así lo habéis logrado.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Pero que cachoburro eres. Tiene mérito esa fuerza de voluntad aplicada a cada día ser más ignorante y gilipollas.



Burro el travelo al que llamas padre falsamente hijo de la grandisima Puta , que hablas un dialecto de paletos de mierda.


----------



## DOM + (11 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un tonto de alto nivel
> 
> Un beso, corazon. Con catalanes como tu, asi nos va.



No reirse de los subnormales/indepes


----------



## DOM + (11 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Burro el travelo al que llamas padre falsamente hijo de la grandisima Puta , que hablas un dialecto de paletos de mierda.



De una persona que durante 10 años le venden la misma moto de la independencia diciéndole:

2012 independencia!
2013 independencia ja!
2014 ara sí, independencia!
2015 vinga que aquest any sí!
2016 nou estat d'europa
2017 nou estat...d'on sigui
2018 va va apreteuuuu
2019 vingaaa que ho tenim a tocar
2020 vaaaa encara pot ser
2021 va va dale que ja si que si
2022 jajajaja aun nos siguen votando jajaja
...
2030 va todas las anteriores eran de broma ara sí!
2050 Qatarlunya nou estat islamic

Tenemos que empezar a tratarlos como mermados mentalmente.

Ni los podemitas (que no viven del partido) han tragado tanto.


----------



## Redwill (11 Ago 2022)

Jodido paleto, ademas orgulloso, ha dicho que su hijo no entiende el castellano, sera verdad, valla paleto, hay una palabra para describir a un paleto pero que quiere ser paleto y permanecer paleto por sus cojones?

Como dicen por aqui, bien que sabe quien es paco de lucia y sabra quien es manolo escobar, es que son pateticos admitamoslo.


----------



## Camaro SS (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Todas las lenguas (más de 5.000 en el mundo) tienen el mismo valor. No sé en qué te basas para establecer niveles. Pero no me consta que quienes las estudian a fondo hayan establecido esas categorías.
> 
> Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia.
> Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.



En Valencia se habla valenciano, pringaos.


----------



## Redwill (11 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hace ya 20 años que en una playa de Laredo mi hija de 5 años se puso a hablar en la playa con otro infante de la misma edad, a hacer castillos.
> Vino la madre, de Bilbao, y se lo llevó diciendo seria: mi hijo no sabe hablar español, solo euskera.
> Me dio una lástima enorme, por la pobre criatura.



Todos estos curillas nazis, ilutres que ademas los tenemos incluso en este mismo hilo, toda esta gente se cree que con el odio, la hipocresia, y la fantasia de narnia van a llegar a alguna parte, ( me dirijo a vosotros) todos vuestros hijos, a los que les jodeis por vuestra ignorancia autoimpuesta de aspirar a ser un paleto edogamico nacionalista, os van a destapar cuando sean adultos, y al igual que la iglesia a full creo a una generacion de tarados, como todos los moralistas basados en mentiras y en mirar a los iguales por encima del hombro se caeran, por que generareis lo contrario, os saldran prounificacion con españa, estaran vuestros hijos, tan cansados y avergonzados de vosotros con vuestras turras y mentiras que van a reusar de hacer lo que les estais empujando a que hagan, y van a hacer lo contrario, van a pasar de vuestras mierdas, por que sois pateticos, a un niño lo podeis engañar, cuando cumplan 25 años les van a costar aceptar que sus padres son una panda de nazis religiosos y ademas paletos, sobre todo al que tenga que aprender castellano por youtube por la fuerza, setiran verguenza de vosotros..

Cada vez que os pasais dos pueblos, es una cosa menos que se repite, cada vez os queda menos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Ago 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Jodido paleto, ademas orgulloso, ha dicho que su hijo no entiende el castellano, sera verdad, valla paleto, hay una palabra para describir a un paleto pero que quiere ser paleto y permanecer paleto por sus cojones?



Si que hay esa palabra : sepaRata.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> De una persona que durante 10 años le venden la misma moto de la independencia diciéndole:
> 
> 2012 independencia!
> 2013 independencia ja!
> ...



Pero es que esto a finales de los 80 ya se veía venir, se inventaron lo de PAISOS CATALANS , la enseñanza por Cojones en cagalan , los medios de comunicación … pero la culpa no es solo de ellos, los más culpables son los COBARDES DE MIERDA QUE DEJARON QUE ADOCTRINASEN A SUS HIJOS CON MENTIRAS HISTÓRICAS Y UN DIALECTO DE PALETOS, esos son tan culpables como los sepaRatas, ojo que entre esos cobardes de mierda están mis propios hermanos y amigos, TODOS ESCORIA CONFORMISTA!!!


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Y no solo @Eremita
> 
> Es como @Vill-Vacunas y muchos otros foreros
> 
> ...



Ya es lo último, que puto egocentrismo y super YO envuelve a los jerigonza parlantes (2 hidihomas, jajajaja) que se creen que tratamos de conseguir atraerlos. Muy mal acostumbrados estáis a políticas de cederos y permitiros cosas en principio inocentes, que vosotros convertís en armas.
La Constitución española es muy clara al respecto, y solo respetados lo que os conviene.
Mano dura, mucha mano dura y suspensión de la autonomía, así se soluciona rápido el problema de Tractoria.
No se puede usar una jerigonza local para crear un problema. Ni obligar a hablar ese invento local.


----------



## nate (11 Ago 2022)

El catalán es un dialecto repulsivo, asqueroso, vomitivo y feo como las putas madres de todos los que la siguen hablando. Lo mejor es borrar esos dialectos atrasados y tribales de la faz de la tierra y proseguir con la destrucción total de cualquier panfleto escrito en esa guarreria obsoleta.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Ya es lo último, que puto egocentrismo y super YO envuelve a los jerigonza parlantes (2 hidihomas, jajajaja) que se creen que tratamos de conseguir atraerlos. Muy mal acostumbrados estáis a políticas de cederos y permitiros cosas en principio inocentes, que vosotros convertís en armas.
> La Constitución española es muy clara al respecto, y solo respetados lo que os conviene.
> Mano dura, mucha mano dura y suspensión de la autonomía, así se soluciona rápido el problema de Tractoria.
> No se puede usar una jerigonza local para crear un problema. Ni obligar a hablar ese invento local.



Que te calles ya, pesao

Vete con tus cuentos al que te aguante


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Miles de millones de personas en el mundo no hablan castellano ni lo hablarán nunca.
> 
> El Imperio se desmoronó hace varios siglos. Qué obsesión con que todos hablen castellano...





Camaro SS dijo:


> En Valencia se habla valenciano, pringaos.



Es la misma lengua. Tiene varios nombres.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Es la misma lengua. Tiene varios nombres.



Són subnormales



Es así, y no hay más

Y el problema de estos subnormales divisores y prepotentes, es que en España hay una legión. Así que el lio está garantizado.Convivir con ellos es como aguantar al abusón del patio medio lelo. Solo aprendran a base de grande ridículo e burla.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (11 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> El catalán es un dialecto repulsivo, asqueroso, vomitivo y feo como las putas madres de todos los que la siguen hablando. Lo mejor es borrar esos dialectos atrasados y tribales de la faz de la tierra y proseguir con la destrucción total de cualquier panfleto escrito en esa guarreria obsoleta.



Como este tonto a las 3

Recibiendo likes de otro bilioso muerto de hambre


----------



## Bobesponjista (11 Ago 2022)

Anonadada me hallo


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia.
> Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.



Con el camarero no, desde luego.


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Es la misma lengua. Tiene varios nombres.



Como el español, castellano en España, cubano en Cuba, mejicano en Méjico, chileno en Chile, y así en pila de países.
Las jerigonzas locales, en el Racó catalán ese.


----------



## Eremita (11 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Que te calles ya, pesao
> 
> Vete con tus cuentos al que te aguante



Silvuspleu bois!


----------



## Nenos (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El catalán es para ser catalán.
> Como
> El castellano nos importa una mierda. Como si son mil millones de hablantes.
> 
> ...



Cierto, en Europa el catalán está al mismo nivel que el español.
Bueno y eso de que los catalanes no sois moros, ni negros...


----------



## Nenos (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Cualquier catalán debe poder vivr en Cataluña sólo con el catalán.
> 
> Si no puede hacerlo es por la imposición del castellano incluso ahora por la cosntitución española que supedita legalmente las lenguas no castellanas bajo el castellano.
> 
> ...



Eso es solo una pequeña parte de tu comunidad. Hay muchos andaluces que emigraron a Cataluña y hablan español y se la suda el catalán. Lo mismo con el atajo de moronegros que tenéis por ahí. Y ya no te digo nada de los extranjeros que van de vacaciones.
Siempre molestará a cualquier español el desprecio que soléis hacer cuando os preguntan en español,pero lo pelotas que sois cuando os pregunta un turista. En ese caso el catalán desaparece. 
Vaya doble rasero.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> La almorrana la llevas tú.
> Yo me cago fácilmente en tus argumentos pacomierda.



Tu cagas alpiste "piltrafilla".
Con este último post has ganado un abono para que te la chupen en el polígono Can Ruti. Aprovecha la ocasión. Este canal se te ha cerrado.


----------



## Redwill (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Todas las lenguas (más de 5.000 en el mundo) tienen el mismo valor. No sé en qué te basas para establecer niveles. Pero no me consta que quienes las estudian a fondo hayan establecido esas categorías.
> 
> Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia.
> Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.



No tienes ni puta idea, en mallorca se habla el mallorquin, en valencia en valenciano, no suenan igual, no tienen las mismas palabras, vete a un mallorquin de sa pobla a decirle que lo que el habla es catalan, que mas quisieras.


----------



## Redwill (11 Ago 2022)

Nenos dijo:


> Eso es solo una pequeña parte de tu comunidad. Hay muchos andaluces que emigraron a Cataluña y hablan español y se la suda el catalán. Lo mismo con el atajo de moronegros que tenéis por ahí. Y ya no te digo nada de los extranjeros que van de vacaciones.
> Siempre molestará a cualquier español el desprecio que soléis hacer cuando os preguntan en español,pero lo pelotas que sois cuando os pregunta un turista. En ese caso el catalán desaparece.
> Vaya doble rasero.



Pero si es de lo que van, quieren indapansansia, pero formar parte de la comunidad europea, vamos, que quieren lo mismo que tienen solo que el que sea el rey sea el caganer de los que se dedican profesinalmenre a esto que los esta engañando, sea el sea, se pondra el de rey de la republiqueta, y vuestros problemas solo empezaran, por que se mataran entre ellos por que unos son unos zurdos y los otros unos fachas nacionalistas de cuidado.


----------



## Cathar (11 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pues decir que su hija no entiende español, deberia ser motivo para que asuntos sociales le quiten la custodia.
> 
> Poco favor le esta haciendo a la pobre niña.



Y esto lo permite el régimen del 78.
Son territorios feudales.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> En Europa que es donde se mueve Cataluña geopolíticamente Cataluña el castellano no pinta una mierda ni la pintará.



No dejes que te pierda el fanatismo y fíjate en los datos. Dentro de la UE y sin obviamente incluir a España, el español lo hablaban ya hace una década 23 millones de personas.
Ya solamente en el país vecino del norte, Francia, seis millones largos, más cerca de los siete que de los seis) hablan Español.
Comprendo que el catalán como única seña identitaria a la que agarrarse, su defensa por parte de los independentistas sea algo prioritario. Como parte de la estrategia es uno de los pilares básicos, si no el más básico sobre el que se sustenta el movimiento independentista.
Ok, es lo esperable.
Lo que no es esperable y es un gran error por vuestra parte es querer defender o colocar el catalán en una posición de beneficio a base de intentar desprestigiar el español con teorías absurdas que nadie que no sea un radical se puede tomar en serio.

Llevo media vida fuera de España, me he cruzado con gente que le encanta España, y con gente que le da asco, gente que se ha deshecho en elogios, y gente extremadamente crítica; y créeme que en todo este tiempo si hay una cosa española de la que nunca he oído comentario negativo o crítica alguna ha sido de nuestro idioma, y me he tenido que callar la boca muchas veces al oír críticas muy severas de muchas cosas, pero del español, excepto la pronunciación de la zeta, que para los güiris es uno de los rasgos más marcados y que a no todo el mundo agrada, el resto, siempre comentarios positivos en todos los aspectos. Curioso que los únicos que la critican y menosprecien sean unos pocos españoles afincados al nordeste de la península.

Por cierto, en la clase de mi hijo pequeño para terminar el año escolar hicieron una función cantando canciones en distintos idiomas.
Frances, inglés, Español fueron las lenguas europeas elegidas. Será que Holanda ens roba también…


----------



## Anonimo23 (12 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El catalán es para ser catalán.
> Como
> El castellano nos importa una mierda. Como si son mil millones de hablantes.
> 
> ...



cuanto tiempo sin ver al rojo mugremita de mierda jajaja

sois unas ratas solo salis cuando se habla algo de cagalonia jajaja


lamentablemente en cagalonia dentro de poco sereis más sudacas, moros y negros que cagalanes de 8 apellidos cagalanes

POLACO DE MIERDA


----------



## Anonimo23 (12 Ago 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> No dejes que te pierda el fanatismo y fíjate en los datos. Dentro de la UE y sin obviamente incluir a España, el español lo hablaban ya hace una década 23 millones de personas.
> Ya solamente en el país vecino del norte, Francia, seis millones largos, más cerca de los siete que de los seis) hablan Español.
> Comprendo que el catalán como única seña identitaria a la que agarrarse, su defensa por parte de los independentistas sea algo prioritario. Como parte de la estrategia es uno de los pilares básicos, si no el más básico sobre el que se sustenta el movimiento independentista.
> Ok, es lo esperable.
> ...



o eres nuevo o gilipollas, que coño haces intentando razonar con la basura catalufa esas de mierda? roja hasta el tuatano el muy hijo de la gran puta

es un puto indepe separrata de mierda, razonar con esa basura 0


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, en mallorca se habla el mallorquin, en valencia en valenciano, no suenan igual, no tienen las mismas palabras, vete a un mallorquin de sa pobla a decirle que lo que el habla es catalan, que mas quisieras.



Hablando el castellano de Barcelona puedo tener una conversación con un colombiano de Cartagena de Indias o con un chileno de Santiago. Nadie me dirá que hablamos lenguas distintas pese a las diferencias de pronunciación y de vocabulario. 

Lo mismo le sucede a un barcelonés con un mallorquín o un valenciano. Si ya hace casi un siglo que Alcover elaboró un diccionario català/valencià/balear. Si quieres entender a un mallorquín es cierto que hay que afinar el oído y saber algunas de las palabras distintas que más usan. Nada más. 

Mira cómo le llaman en Baleares oficialmente a la lengua propia. Le llaman catalán porque lo es. Ningún filólogo te dirá lo contrario. 

Estudia un poco de historia de Baleares y sabrás por qué hablan catalán.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> cuanto tiempo sin ver al rojo mugremita de mierda jajaja
> 
> sois unas ratas solo salis cuando se habla algo de cagalonia jajaja
> 
> ...



Mr pregunto qué aportan determinados individuos a este mundo...


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Tu no vives aquí vives en Narnia, en tu ilusión de paisos catalans que nunca existiran.
> 
> No eres ni como vuestros admirados y queridos nous catalans (moronegrada, españoles no refugiados sí como os gusta decir xD).
> 
> ...



A ver señorito. 
Soy catalán de los "de verdad". No sólo he nacido aquí. 
De esos a los cuales les dicen que son catalanes "muy catalanes". 
La historia vivida de mis antepasados en Cataluña es de siglos o milenios. 
Lo que no se dice en la tele pero se transmite de generación en generación está en mí. 
No desciendo ni de la inmigración masiva traída por Franco o Primo de Rivera ni de la traída por Aznar o Zapatero. 
Sé que es Cataluña y lo que significa. Sé lo que no se enseña en la tele o en las escuelas sobre ser catalán. 

Mi familia no esta aquí sólo de hace tres o cuatro generaciones. 
Hace varias elecciones que voto nulo. 
Calladito quizás estás más guapo.


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Los cojones, yo he nacido y vivido allí y sois una colla de NAZIS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, adoctrinando más de 40 años y ni así lo habéis logrado.



XD. 
Si es que lo confirmas cada vez que escribes!


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Burro el travelo al que llamas padre falsamente hijo de la grandisima Puta , que hablas un dialecto de paletos de mierda.



Mi padre es un tío cojonudo. 
No todos nos llevamos con la familia como el perro y el gato como en tu caso. 
Que no escribas sobre Cataluña, que dañas a los de tu bando.


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> En Valencia se habla valenciano, pringaos.



Que es el mismo idioma que el catalán.


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

Nenos dijo:


> Eso es solo una pequeña parte de tu comunidad. Hay muchos andaluces que emigraron a Cataluña y hablan español y se la suda el catalán. Lo mismo con el atajo de moronegros que tenéis por ahí. Y ya no te digo nada de los extranjeros que van de vacaciones.
> Siempre molestará a cualquier español el desprecio que soléis hacer cuando os preguntan en español,pero lo pelotas que sois cuando os pregunta un turista. En ese caso el catalán desaparece.
> Vaya doble rasero.



La gente que no se siente catalana en absoluto y son de procedencia española en Cataluña son un 10-11%.
Es lo que hay. 
Dejad de meted cizaña e inventaros estupideces. 
La gente que acepta el resultado de un referéndum es un 70%. 
Es lo que hay. 
Dejaros de pajas mentales.


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, en mallorca se habla el mallorquin, en valencia en valenciano, no suenan igual, no tienen las mismas palabras, vete a un mallorquin de sa pobla a decirle que lo que el habla es catalan, que mas quisieras.



Son el mismo idioma. 
Hacéis el ridículo. 
Ya nadie se cree esa estupidez.
Si cada vez quedan menos blaveros...


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> XD.
> Si es que lo confirmas cada vez que escribes!



Confirmo que sois NAZIS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA. Deberían BOMBARDEAR Y NO DEJAR NI CENIZAS.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> No dejes que te pierda el fanatismo y fíjate en los datos. Dentro de la UE y sin obviamente incluir a España, el español lo hablaban ya hace una década 23 millones de personas.
> Ya solamente en el país vecino del norte, Francia, seis millones largos, más cerca de los siete que de los seis) hablan Español.
> Comprendo que el catalán como única seña identitaria a la que agarrarse, su defensa por parte de los independentistas sea algo prioritario. Como parte de la estrategia es uno de los pilares básicos, si no el más básico sobre el que se sustenta el movimiento independentista.
> Ok, es lo esperable.
> ...



El catalán es la lengua propia de Cataluña. 
Es simple. 
El castellano me importa un pimiento. No debería necesitarlo para vivir como catalán en Cataluña. 
Si lo necesito es por una historia de imposición política artificial. Que continúa legalmente a través de la constitución española hecha bajo la amenaza del ejército franquista. 

No desciendo de inmigrantes ni soy inmigrante. 
Existe una Cataluña francesa donde los catalanes no saben ni necesitan del castellano. 
Sí. En Europa el castellano no importa una mierda esencialmente porque el estado español ni se siente en Europa ni jamás se ha sentido europeo. 
La mirada del estado español está en Sudamérica. 
Europa sólo sirve en realidad para recibir fondos y repartirlo en amiguitos.


----------



## Calahan (17 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Confirmo que sois NAZIS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA. Deberían BOMBARDEAR Y NO DEJAR NI CENIZAS.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Que te calles, ridículo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Todas las lenguas (más de 5.000 en el mundo) tienen el mismo valor. No sé en qué te basas para establecer niveles. Pero no me consta que quienes las estudian a fondo hayan establecido esas categorías.
> 
> Por cierto, fuera de Catalunya también se habla catalán. En Valencia, parte de Aragón, Baleares, Andorra y parte de Francia.
> Ayer mismo estaba en Galicia y conversé con unos de Santa Perpètua en esa lengua.



Tienes que ser un troll para decir que todas las lenguas tienen el mismo valor. Y el catalán y el vasco deberían estar al final de la cola. Porque solo han servido para destruir los usos y costumbres del habla original de esas zonas. Ideados y erigidos por potencias extranjeras. Véase la bandera vascuence.

Vas a comparar el vasco y el catalán con el chino hablado por 500 millones de personas. O el indio otro tanto. El inglés... No pareces retrasado mental, así que tienes que ser un troll.


----------



## Nenos (17 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> La gente que no se siente catalana en absoluto y son de procedencia española en Cataluña son un 10-11%.
> Es lo que hay.
> Dejad de meted cizaña e inventaros estupideces.
> La gente que acepta el resultado de un referéndum es un 70%.
> ...



¿Quién te da los datos? Si de verdad fuese un 70‰ ya se hubiesen separado hace años, ¿no crees? 
Si ese basurero se separa de España pasaría a llamarse califato de Catalunya.
Os adoctrinan desde pequeños para ser subnormales.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El catalán es la lengua propia de Cataluña.
> Es simple.
> El castellano me importa un pimiento. No debería necesitarlo para vivir como catalán en Cataluña.
> Si lo necesito es por una historia de imposición política artificial. Que continúa legalmente a través de la constitución española hecha bajo la amenaza del ejército franquista.
> ...



Y qué haces hablando en español si no lo necesitas?


----------



## LordEntrophy (17 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Otra escena catalano-patética fue la de este niño catalán que se perdió en "España" y no era capaz de pedir ayuda en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_[...] los padres del niño en cuestión que se mostraron tremendamente enfadados al ver cómo la gente no entendió que ellos tienen derecho a hablar solamente en catalán y que su hijo no tiene por qué hablar en otro idioma._​
Lo más triste del asunto es que no saben o no quieren saber que la Constitución española establece que el castellano es la lengua oficial común y que todos los españoles tienen el derecho de usarla y el *deber* de conocerla.

_El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. *Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla*. Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos._​


----------



## LordEntrophy (17 Ago 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y cómo coño va a saber un niño DE 2 AÑOS otro idioma que no sea el materno?
> Decís unas tonterías que si las pensaseis un minuto no las dirías



En realidad, la pregunta sería más bien, _¿Y qué explicaciones de un recorrido turístico iba a entender un niño DE 2 AÑOS?_ Seguro que sería de su interés que el Castell del Conde Arnau fue edificado en el s. XII y tal y cual... 

Lo poco que pudiera ser de interés para un niño de esa edad se lo indican cariñosamente los padres, seleccionando lo que pueda resultar curioso de lo que a su vez escuchan de la guía por altavoz.

Lo próximo en un par de años será quejarse de que su hijo de 4 años no entenderá una ponencia sobre la evolución del derecho procesal en el siglo XIX 

Hay gente que está de frenopático y toda su vida gira en torno a los lloros imparaplas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Que te calles, ridículo.



Cállate tú nazi de mierda.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Tienes que ser un troll para decir que todas las lenguas tienen el mismo valor. Y el catalán y el vasco deberían estar al final de la cola. Porque solo han servido para destruir los usos y costumbres del habla original de esas zonas. Ideados y erigidos por potencias extranjeras. Véase la bandera vascuence.
> 
> Vas a comparar el vasco y el catalán con el chino hablado por 500 millones de personas. O el indio otro tanto. El inglés... No pareces retrasado mental, así que tienes que ser un troll.



¿Qué tendrá que ver la bandera vasca con el euskera? Tu no debes ser un troll porque tu argumentación es un poco pobre. 

La lengua catalana, que la conozco y uso a diario, poco tiene que ver con potencias extranjeras. Ya me dirás en qué. Es de risa esto de verdad. 

La hablamos como se hablan todas las lenguas y nos hemos espabilado solos para (como hacen muchas comunidades humanas en Europa) dotarla de una gramática, una ortografía, etc. 

¿Qué tendrá que ver el valor intrínseco de una lengua con el número de hablantes que tiene? Con ese razonamiento podremos afirmar que el inglés y el chino mandarín tienen mucho más valor que el castellano porque tienen más hablantes. También tendrás que admitir que la lengua catalana tiene más valor que 4.900 lenguas que hoy en el mundo se hablan menos que el catalán. 

Yo sostengo que cada lengua que se habla, e incluso las extintas, tienen un valor cultural para la humanidad. Sobretodo para la comunidad de hablantes, su lengua es fundamental.


----------



## DOM + (18 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> A ver señorito.
> Soy catalán de los "de verdad". No sólo he nacido aquí.
> De esos a los cuales les dicen que son catalanes "muy catalanes".
> La historia vivida de mis antepasados en Cataluña es de siglos o milenios.
> ...



Dejate de lios, eres un engañado y punto.
La mascota indepe del foro.
Un subnormal que no sabe que NUNCA ha existido una Cataluña independiente ni unos paisos catalans

Que lo unico que sabe de historia lo ha visto en el 3/24 y en libros de ciencia ficcion historica del toni soler.

Coge un puto libro serio de historia aprende que el nacionalismo catalan es un invención del sXIX.
Que nunca ha existido la corona catalanoaragonesa como nos decían sino la corona de aragon.

Es tan vergonzoso que vuestro heroe indepe Casanovas luchaba "POR EL REY Y POR ESPAÑA"
Espabila que te han tomado el pelo y siguen en ello.

Va indapandansia para dosmil...50?? 60? 70????
Ja????

Joder, es que sois ridículos


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Qué tendrá que ver la bandera vasca con el euskera? Tu no debes ser un troll porque tu argumentación es un poco pobre.
> 
> La lengua catalana, que la conozco y uso a diario, poco tiene que ver con potencias extranjeras. Ya me dirás en qué. Es de risa esto de verdad.
> 
> ...



Pues claro. Ahora mismo desconozco los hablantes de entre el Español, Inglés, chino, etc... Pero por supuesto el valor estaría radicado en hablantes, importancia y utilidad. En la época de Julio Verne, por ejemplo, el latín era bastante más importante que muchas lenguas a pesar de no tener hablantes reales y es que te podías mover por toda Europa encontrando forma de comunicarte o al menos encontrando intérpretes de forma sencilla. Cosa que no pasaba con ningún otro idioma.

En cuanto a hablantes, si mañana desaparece el idioma de una tribu con 100 hablantes, será una desgracia cultural pero la mella en la cultura sería mínima, mientras que si mañana nadie supiera leer o interpretar inglés, o francés, habría cantidad de obras que ya nadie podría comprender. Y eso o en un caso más radical, si mañana el idioma único para documentación en Europa pasara a ser el inglés el impacto sería menor que si dejaran como idioma oficial el euskera, por poner un caso extremo. No tan extremo, imagina que dejan el italiano porque los mediterráneos lo entendemos bastante bien, la mella sería muy honda en todos los hablantes de idiomas con raíces germánicas.

En cuanto a la bandera vascuence y el idioma. No me hagas reír. Tenían palabras especiales, así como usos y costumbres propias como en cada región. Y de pueblo a pueblo existían peculiaridades. Como forma de mellar España se cogió cada cosa, lo más alejada del español posible, para formar un idioma inventado al estilo del esperanto, pero siendo justo lo contrario a este. Parece mentira que no sepas cómo Inglaterra ha usado esta estrategia en multitud de países como Taiwán o más atrás en el tiempo incluso en Flandes.

En el caso de Cataluña se hizo exactamente igual. Que no lo sepas es parte del éxito. Y lo más gris es que se ha sustituido una gran parte de la cultura y orgullo de la zona por delirios inventados.

Lo peor es que se sienten salvadores de algo.

Cuando es sabido que tras la independencia, Cataluña, a la primera oportunidad sería invadida por Francia con cualquier pretexto. Al instante siguiente se procedería a un borrado inmediato y violento de toda la cultura anterior para ser sustituido por la cultura francesa. Ha sido su estrategia desde los inicios.


Podemos pasar así horas. Pero da igual porque 5 minutos después irás a ver la tele separatista donde te seguirán contando mentiras y eso te gustará porque son las mentiras con las que has crecido así que te harán sentir reconfortado. Contra eso no se puede luchar.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pues claro. Ahora mismo desconozco los hablantes de entre el Español, Inglés, chino, etc... Pero por supuesto el valor estaría radicado en hablantes, importancia y utilidad. En la época de Julio Verne, por ejemplo, el latín era bastante más importante que muchas lenguas a pesar de no tener hablantes reales y es que te podías mover por toda Europa encontrando forma de comunicarte o al menos encontrando intérpretes de forma sencilla. Cosa que no pasaba con ningún otro idioma.
> 
> En cuanto a hablantes, si mañana desaparece el idioma de una tribu con 100 hablantes, será una desgracia cultural pero la mella en la cultura sería mínima, mientras que si mañana nadie supiera leer o interpretar inglés, o francés, habría cantidad de obras que ya nadie podría comprender. Y eso o en un caso más radical, si mañana el idioma único para documentación en Europa pasara a ser el inglés el impacto sería menor que si dejaran como idioma oficial el euskera, por poner un caso extremo. No tan extremo, imagina que dejan el italiano porque los mediterráneos lo entendemos bastante bien, la mella sería muy honda en todos los hablantes de idiomas con raíces germánicas.
> 
> ...



Mi pregunta es qué tiene qué ver la bandera vasca con el euskera, pero no me respondes. Si el diseño se pareciera a la bandera japonesa ¿qué hubieras dicho?

Mi pregunta es cómo han intervenido fuerzas extranjeras en la configuración de los instrumentos con que se dotó hace casi 100 años la lengua catalana (gramática, ortografía y demás aceptadas por la mayoría en un congreso). Dime qué cambiaron según tu en la lengua catalana, a mí que soy tan ignorante. Quién, cómo y en qué. ¿Qué usos y costumbres del lugar cambiaron tan fundamentales? La gente habla su lengua, no se mira lo que dice la RAE o l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans más que puntualmente. Las instituciones proponen la palabra que creen más adecuada para denominar a un objeto nuevo (enchufe, vídeo, ordenador, web...) y luego finalmente los hablantes acaban usando la palabra que estiman más oportuna, pasando o no de esas instituciones.

Hay que concretar y no decir vaguedades que repiten gentes que no suelen hablar gallego, catalán ni euskera y que suelen ser los que miran por encima del hombro a los hablantes de estas lenguas, que creen que el castellano es una lengua superior (no sé en base a qué criterios lingüísticos o filológicos). 

No sé por qué traes a colación el tema de la posible independencia de Catalunya si estamos hablando de la lengua.

Y no sé cómo sabes qué telesiones veo y cuáles no. ¿Cómo sabes qué dicen en la tele '"separatista"? ¿La ves, qué programas?
¿Cómo sabes lo que haré o no? ¿Cómo sabes qué sentiré y por qué? Ciertamente desconcertantes algunas de tus suposiciones.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Mi pregunta es qué tiene qué ver la bandera vasca con el euskera, pero no me respondes. Si el diseño se pareciera a la bandera japonesa ¿qué hubieras dicho?
> 
> Mi pregunta es cómo han intervenido fuerzas extranjeras en la configuración de los instrumentos con que se dotó hace casi 100 años la lengua catalana (gramática, ortografía y demás aceptadas por la mayoría en un congreso). Dime qué cambiaron según tu en la lengua catalana, a mí que soy tan ignorante. Quién, cómo y en qué. ¿Qué usos y costumbres del lugar cambiaron tan fundamentales? La gente habla su lengua, no se mira lo que dice la RAE o l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans más que puntualmente. Las instituciones proponen la palabra que creen más adecuada para denominar a un objeto nuevo (enchufe, vídeo, ordenador, web...) y luego finalmente los hablantes acaban usando la palabra que estiman más oportuna, pasando o no de esas instituciones.
> 
> ...



Venga majete. Nada que ver con nada. Un colacao y a dormir. Cien años dice... En fin...
No hay potencias extranjeras financiando grupos terroristas, ni grupos políticos ni instituciones sin ánimo de lucro. Na. La open society está afincada en Cataluña casualmente y todo eso.
Ale, ale...

Pero mejor no le menciones el pan tumaca a un andaluz ni el catalán a un valenciano.

Por cierto. Mejor leete el cantar de Mio Cid. O mejor no, tal vez descubras cosas históricas que no puedas aguantar. Ese también engaña.

Lo dicho, un colacao y a dormir.


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



Su hijo no entiende español... Cuando dentro de unos años el chaval salga a buscarle la vida en catalán -a tenor de lo que dice el padre, tampoco habla en inglés-, le quemará vivo.


----------



## skan (18 Ago 2022)

¿Pero no decían que no era necesario escolarizar a los niños en español porque ya lo entienden perfectamente?


----------



## skan (18 Ago 2022)

Los supremacistas indepes confunden el derecho a hablar su lengua regional (que ya lo tienen) con el derecho a imponérsela a los demás.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> No queria taza,pues taza y media!
> 
> 
> 
> “*Hoy he visitado Besalú y he subido a su tren turístico. Más bien era el tren de los horrores, toda la explicación en castellano y en Inglés mientras ponían música flamenca y Paco de Lucía de fondo. Del catalán ni rastro y mi hijo no entiende español. ¿Estamos en Cataluña, Ayuntamiento de Besalú?*“



Han perdido el norte. Dice el capullo, qué estamos en Cataluña?

Y a qué País pertenece Cataluña pedazo de burro??

Se van a llevar ostias día sí y día también.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> En Besalú, no puede ser real, el conductor se equivocó de grabación o estaba haciendo una broma.
> 
> Resultados electorales en ese pueblo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151879
> ...



Seguro que era un moro que los trollea a diaria jajaja. Y no le pueden decir nada porque sino sin racistas.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Miles de millones de personas en el mundo no hablan castellano ni lo hablarán nunca.
> 
> El Imperio se desmoronó hace varios siglos. Qué obsesión con que todos hablen castellano... ¡Si hasta se tuvo que poner en la Constitución el deber de conocerlo!



Estás fatal. En la Constitución de tu país, porque eres español y escribes aquí en español.

Déjate ahora de Imperios y de ostias. En España se habla español. Léete el artículo 3 de tu Constitución.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Otro con la catetada de llamar español al castellano
> 
> Que os den, ni termino el hilo



Toma anda lisensiado. Que como sois unos ultras pues escribís muchas tonterías.






español | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


español. Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos castellano y español. La polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada. El término...




www.rae.es





Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos castellano y español. La polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada. El término español resulta más recomendable por carecer de ambigüedad.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El catalán es para ser catalán.
> Como
> El castellano nos importa una mierda. Como si son mil millones de hablantes.
> 
> ...



Quién falta al respeto?

Yo solo te digo una cosa. Tú vives en España y hablas y escribes en español. Lo conoces porque es tu obligación al igual que el catalán. Fin.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Cualquier catalán debe poder vivr en Cataluña sólo con el catalán.
> 
> Si no puede hacerlo es por la imposición del castellano incluso ahora por la cosntitución española que supedita legalmente las lenguas no castellanas bajo el castellano.
> 
> ...



Claro, ya te estás enterando que vives en España y te debed ceñir a sus leyes.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El catalán es la lengua propia de Cataluña.
> Es simple.
> El castellano me importa un pimiento. No debería necesitarlo para vivir como catalán en Cataluña.
> Si lo necesito es por una historia de imposición política artificial. Que continúa legalmente a través de la constitución española hecha bajo la amenaza del ejército franquista.
> ...



Te sigo leyendo y eres un ultra analfabeto y que te va a meter el Corán y el árabe a base de bien. Luego tendremos que ir los demás a sacaros las castañas del fuego.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Te sigo leyendo y eres un ultra analfabeto y que te va a meter el Corán y el árabe a base de bien. Luego tendremos que ir los demás a sacaros las castañas del fuego.
> Existe una Cataluña francesa y una polla con orejas. Ponme un mapa que lo vea.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Toma anda lisensiado. Que como sois unos ultras pues escribís muchas tonterías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que la RAE pone esto. No esperaría otra cosa...


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Venga majete. Nada que ver con nada. Un colacao y a dormir. Cien años dice... En fin...
> No hay potencias extranjeras financiando grupos terroristas, ni grupos políticos ni instituciones sin ánimo de lucro. Na. La open society está afincada en Cataluña casualmente y todo eso.
> Ale, ale...
> 
> ...



Sí. En 1913 el IEC aprobó unas normas ortográficas de la lengua catalana. En 1932 se aprobaron las Normes de Castelló. Era un tiempo en que se fijaron una serie de bases para tener un catalán escrito normativizado y actualizado. Y creo que sé sumar y restar, lo que me dice que hace ya alrededor e un siglo cuando se hicieron esos trabajos. Por ese tiempo la Open Society de Soros no existía. Y aunque hubiera existido dime a mí lo que tiene que ver con la lengua catalana. Algo cercano a cero. Y aunque hubiera influido en algo, la gente hubiera hablado como hablaba, con normas o sin ellas, puesto que su educación formal seguía siendo mayoritariamente sólo en castellano. 

Vamos que no contestas a lo que te planteo, pareces un político.

Que sigues sin concretar. Quizás es que no puedes concretar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Vamos que no contestas, pareces un político.
> 
> Que sigues sin concretar. Quizás es que no puedes concretar.



Bastante te he contestado. Pero ya te he dicho que lo que te conteste no te lo vas a creer. ¿Has leído el cid? No verdad, bueno no te hace falta leerlo, es suficiente con que sepas historia. El catalán viene del valenciano. Las variaciones del valenciano de la zona es lo que han construido como catalán. Te lo puedo decir una y mil veces que me vas a decir que no te he contestado.

¿Tampoco entiendes lo que se te dice sobre la importancia de un idioma?

Tú problema no son los datos. Ti problema es que defiendes un sentimiento y los sentimientos son fáciles de implantar y ligar a movimientos políticos.

¿Te parece que crea poca separación la invención del catalán o el vasco? ¿Es que no lo ves?

Si mañana se decidiera la unión de España y Portugal para tener una lengua común yo lo aceptaría porque lo vería beneficioso para las personas. En cambio vosotros sólo seguís una zanahoria.

¿Que más explicaciones quieres? ¿Que explicación te valdría?

Mejor que limpies tu mente de cadenas.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Estás fatal. En la Constitución de tu país, porque eres español y escribes aquí en español.
> 
> Déjate ahora de Imperios y de ostias. En España se habla español. Léete el artículo 3 de tu Constitución.



En España no sólo se habla castellano. De hecho en 1978 ni si quiera todos hablaban castellano. 

Sin embargo sólo es oficial en todo el territorio esa lengua. La Constitución dice que tenemos el deber de conocer esa lengua (el deber!) y el derecho a usarla.


----------



## CANCERVERO (18 Ago 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Deberían primero quitarle el niño y luego meterle un palo por el culo



Pero que no se un palo de chupa-chups. Una estaca queda mas definido.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Claro que la RAE pone esto. No esperaría otra cosa...



Sabría que dirías eso. Lo diga Agamenón o su porquero, es así.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Sabría que dirías eso. Lo diga Agamenón o su porquero, es así.



Diga lo que diga la puñetera RAE, Google, y cientos de millones de sudamericanos, en mi casa mis hijos sabrán que estudian lengua castellana, que era lo que ponía mi libro de texto.

Que les den a los del "español"


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El catalán es para ser catalán.
> Como
> El castellano nos importa una mierda. Como si son mil millones de hablantes.
> 
> ...



No te engañes, no pintais una puta mierda y cada segundo que escribes, un poco menos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Cuidado. No salgas del gueto. Podrías cambiar de opinión.



Para guetto el de los 7 millones de personas que quereis formar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ago 2022)

Fui a Barcelona hace 3 meses, lo que pude ver resumido en un par de lineas, es una ciudad que bajo la roña ves que tiene potencial, pero que los propios catalanes se encargan de destruirla obcecados en sus delirios independentistas.


----------



## Barruno (19 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> esta perdiendo el norte esta gente, hasta los inmis saben español
> 
> el catalan va camino de lengua muerta
> 
> decian que no vengan latinos a cataluña, mejor musulmanes que no saben español, y tu crees que los musulmanes son tan idiotas



Es mas
Te digo yo.que si les habla un moro en español ni se molestan.


----------



## Barruno (19 Ago 2022)

Ya le enseñará Netflix a hablar español cuando empiece a ver series woke.
Y com un poco de suerte ademas de catalan se hará homo, y darwin hará el resto.


----------

